# Anyone at Hammersmith ?? Part 7



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love, luck and positive thoughts to you all


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks for all your wishes. EC went well .Will keep you posted on next stage
Jayne-have always wanted to see Cirque du Soleil-jealous 
Helen-one of Hamm good points is the amount of importance they place on emotional well-being . You definitely are entitiled to counselling . Don't worry about it the staff are so helpful I'm sure they will be pleased to arrange it for you. This journey is so hrad for all of us. Take care  
Sara -hope you too are felling better
Katie -sorry about the test mix-up. HOe you heard from your consultant and feel better
Shamrock -good luck for tomorrow


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Shamrock and Zora, fingers crossed, will be thinking of you  

and thank you Zora, Katie and Sarah for the advice about counselling. I'm going to think it over this weekend. In the meantime my DH is trying to counsel me with some probing questions (what are the 3 things I worry most about mixed up with what are my 3 best chocolate bars).

Did  you get to speak to anyone yesterday katie?

Helen


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi everyone  

Zora, so pleased to hear that EC went smoothly yesterday and hope that you are getting plenty of rest today.  Fingers crossed that all goes well and that you get some good embies fertilising today.  Do they do ET on Saturdays?  Keep us posted. Thinking of you   

Shamrock,lots of luck for ec today,  

Helen, hope you are feeling better, enjoy the weekend, glad to hear your dh is trying to cheer you up! 

Plurps, how was your review appointment? 

Katie, any clearer about your tests? 

Jayne, enjoy cirque du soleil?!!! 

Sal, hope your blood test shows things developing nicely and that those follies are growing! Scan on Tues? 

Reena and Betty, hope your jabbing all going as smoothly as possible.  

Thanks for all your kind words recently.  Im fine, just sometimes this IF just gets you down.  a good friend of mine is due to have a baby in a few weeks and so lots of focus on this at the moment.  Baby shower to go to a week on Sunday, was wondering about backing out but think i will try to be strong.  
Thanks Betty and reena for your advice about access to medical records.  I think I have been a bit niave in assuming that this would be simple!.  i am going to chase up HH today but am thinking that I may have to postpone Lister on 10th as not looking that hopeful that my records will be available by then and really want Lister to have the full records so that we can get a comprehensive 2nd opinion. 
Anyway, keep you posted. 
have a good weekend everyone 
take care 
sarah x


----------



## KellyWhitt (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi all,

Just want to say big fingers crossed for Shamrock and Zora.

Sarah, I know how your feeling at the moment and I just wanted to say, it's OK to be week sometimes and not to feel bad if you have to back out.

I think we try to be strong all the time and sometimes that can be our down fall.  Were all bound to give in one day and feel like everything is crashing in around us.  I know that's what happened to me and now I only do what I know I can coupe with instead of trying to be strong all the time for other people.

My sister in law is pregnant with her second and is due in May and i just know she will give birth on or around my birthday.  I know i should be happy, but I can't help but feel inadequate towards my DH family as she's the only one so far who can give them grandchildren.  So i feel like if she gives birth on or near my birthday, that's something else she's taken away from me.  I know i sounds stupid and i should feel like this, but it's strange how it effects us all.

A good friends of mine is 16 weeks pregnant and got pregnant with in 3 months of trying.  She sent me her 14 week scan and she will send me her next one soon, you could see everything in the 14 week one and i was so happy for her, but felt so sad at the same time.  Feel like I'm missing out on something spacial.

The funny thing is I'm so upset and jealous and can hardly speak to my sister in law, but I'm comfortable about my friend.  I know it's because of the whole family situration that what makes it harder, but don't you just wish you can switch off these emotions.

Kelly x


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Hiya Ladies,

I just wanted to say GOOD LUCK to Shamrock today, Thinking of you hun and i have everything crossed for you.

And Zora I hope that your embies are growing and dividing well. thinking of you.

Hope that everyone else is well.

Take care
Loadsa love and hugs
Wendy woo
XxX


----------



## here&#039;s hoping (Jun 28, 2005)

Huge best wishes to *Shamrock * and *Zora *           

Dear *kelly * & *Sarah * - I feel for you both. I've finally started Dr Alice Domar's book on the Mind/Body fertility programme and as soon as I opened up the table of contents, I knew this book was for me. It had sections on "how to cope when everyone around you is getting pregnant" and "how to cope with feeling like a failure". I'm only about 50 pages in but I'm finding the book incredibly consoling. Dr Domar advocates that when we are able to help heal some of our anxiety, negative thoughts and even depression through deep relaxation, support through friends and other tools (including FF! ) - that we're much more likely to feel better about ourselves - and even boosting our chances of pg. The book is available from amazon UK - let me know if you need more info. You might already have seen it before - sorry if you have!!

LoL to everyone else
HH xx


----------



## Shamrock63 (Jan 24, 2005)

Thanks for all the good wishes ladies 
Today was fine.  Though the heating in the e/c unit at Wolfson broke down yesterday evening and it was
f-r-r-r-r-r-r-eezing there this am!!!!! Hope its fixed for Zora tomorrow!  So they used a theatre up a couple of flights near the Intensive Care unit for e/c.

All went well and they got 13 eggs.  Me, being the chatterbox that I am, spent the whole time I was in recovery area talking to one of the nurses about living in the US!

Spoke with Embryologist and I qualify under age to have 3 embies put back on Monday.  So, will be having a quiet weekend and have to be there for 10am (as does every patient I think) for t/c Monday. Thats my news!
Shamrock63


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Shamrock - WOW - 13 - congratulations .  Rest up for Monday. At least you wont need to get quite such an early train! 

HH - I have never heard of that book - I will keep an eye out for it in the bookshops and have a quick read.

Kelly - I so agree with you - my world seems to be full of people who can arrange to have their kids with exactly the space they want between them seemingly with no effort at all. It frustrates me so much. 

Sarah - hope the H/smith get their finger out with the photocopying. It is maddening. 

Jayne  - how was Cirque du Soleil? 

Katie - hope your day yesterday got better after the off milk! Did you get a new date for your blood test?

Helen - your DH's "counselling" questions made me laugh!

Zora - tons of positive vibes for tomorrow  

Reena - hope the jabs aren't too painful.  Do you do them yourself or get your DH to do it? When is your scan?

Sal - hope the blood test went well and you are still stimming away nicely.  

Hello to everyone else too and have good weekends.

I'm a couple of days into the stimming and I had my first acupuncture session today - relaxing but no idea of its usefulness. Blood test on Monday at dawn followed by a regular out-patient appointment at UCH at 8.30 all with DD in tow  - it will be a nightmare.

Betty x


----------



## Plurps (Jan 12, 2006)

dear all
Sadly all is not well in my neck of the woods.  Unless I get an amazingly low FSH (for me) ie 10 and below - so to try one last IVF, I apparently have a very very small chance of getting pregnant.  Its really devastating news.  But my quest for a baby is so strong that I must continue - so, its ED time.  We have our  first appt in Barcelona on 7th Feb.  
So, I guess I shall be of this chat site and onto the Barcelona one....

Wishing you all love and success in your endeavours.
We can do it, and we will do it!!!!!!!!!!

Plurps


----------



## Reena (Dec 13, 2005)

Dear all

Just catching up on all the threads, good luck Zora and Shamrock, 13 eggs, that's fantastic. 

Betty, i get my husband to do my injections i am too much of a weakling to handle them myself!
I have my query suppressed scan next tuesday. 

Kelly, i know exactly how you feel, it is really hard, i have 2 really good university friends who are both pregnant , one got married last june and is now 12 weeks pregnant , i am really happy for both of them but 
sometimes it is hard keeping strong and not letting it all get on top of you and feeling isolated. 

I also feel for my parents and inlaws and wish i could give them grandchildren.. but i believe we will all get there, and when we do, it will be so much sweeter, just try and stay positive and dont be hard on yourself

hope you are all enjoying the beautiful bright day, 

love reena


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello ladies

It's been a good while for me do I hope I am still welcome. I need to go back and read all the posts I've missed, but while I have some privacy I thought I'd just respond to something Reena asked me about

Reena the Royal Jelly is given to the Queen Bee in a hive, the only bee to get it and the only bee who has babies (you probably already know that). So it was recommended on a website I read for improving fertility over all and because it is very rich in vit E which helps cell development, which in turn is obviously good for making us all have lots of lovely healthy eggs. I hope that helps and that I'm not patronising at all. I will say this though, I get mine from Dr and Herbs and it is enriched with ginseng (also good for fertility and blood circulation which we need for embryo implantation) and it is FOUL!!!! But hopefully doing me some good. Try it if you haven't already.

As for me

I had my HSG on Thursday. Much less painful than the HYCOSY. I think it went well, the raadiologist said my uterus looked very good. She said she would scutinize the pictures she took, which means I will know for sure if there is a problem with me on Tuesday when I see MR Trew. hopefully all will be well and I can set a date to start again. Techinically I could start on day 21 of this cycle, but even if he says I can I'm going to wait until next month. I'm working really hard on my health and I just want to make sure I'm ready. I'm taking loads of health things and going to Reflexology ready for it so, I think and hope, waiting will be best for us.

I might bump into to you Reena on Tuesday, good luck  with that. My first time I had to carry on down regging for a few more days, and the second, I was ready.

Good luck to everyone on the wheel at the mo


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi 
Just a very quick one to say hi to Zora, any news?!!  Did ET go OK?  Hope all is well and that you are taking it easy 
  
Shamrock, congrats on your egg collection - hope your embies are nicely dividing.  Good luck for ET tomorrow 
  
Hope everyone else ok and enjoying the winter sunshine
take care 
sarah 
x


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Hi Sarah I am taking it easy. relieved to say I' hoem now with one top grad embie on board.In my first ever 2ww. All 4 couples who were at EC made it through ET too which is encouraging. They don't normally do ET on Saturday but they are exremely busy at the moment
Good luck Shamrock for tomorrow. With 13 eggs I'm sure you'll be in good shape


----------



## Reena (Dec 13, 2005)

Evening ladies

Sho, thanks for that info, i havent tried it but will look out for it. I am in next tues (7 feb) at 7.45, as i work outside of London so tried to get the earliest appointment. 

Hope you have all had good weekends - Zora, hope you are putting your feet up
Good luck Shamrock for tomorrow

have a good monday everyone   

reena


----------



## sal P (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Zora.... so glad ET went well and your now in your 2WW (ohmygod...as Chantelle would say).... it's a crazy 2 weeks i can tell you,... best thing i ever did was to write down my feelings everyday (am/pm some days) it really helped, It also gives you a good laugh. 

Shamrock.... good luck for today, sorry abit late, was in the clinic when the heating went also might have seen you running through the waiting room in your hospital nightie!!!!.... calm thoughts and lots of rest. 

Well popped home to Nottm on friday cause I needed to see Mummy and siblings for some well earned hugs (well i think they were anyway).... had to increase my Puregon to 400IU (told them i didn't respond well!!!)back to HH tomorrow at 9.45 for 1st scan, been keeping my tum nice and warm and the lavender candle has been burning 24/7.... hope we have a sign of some chucks  

Hows things going betty hope your doing ok.

Reena, good luck tomorrow xxx

Lots of love to all
Sally
xxx


----------



## sal P (Sep 18, 2005)

oh also.... am i going mad or did someone mention pure pineapple juice is good for helping embroys stick? (don't want to jump the gun but just wanted to know)


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Hiya all,

Hope you are all well and that things are going well for you all.

Well done Zora, relax, take it easy let your hubby look after you and keep your tum tum warm, I am thinking of you and I hope that your embie is growing and dividing and sticking to it's mum. Good luck     I have everything crossed for you.
If you need to talk then you know where we are, These are the longest 2 weeks ever.

Shamrock Thinking of you today, Hope all goes well and that the heating has been fixed.

Sal P it was probably me who mentioned pure pineapple juice, I drank a small glass everyday and ate 5 brazil nuts everyday on my last cycle, and as soon as I had my embies put back I had 2 day's in bed and kept my tum tum warm with a heat pad (most people use a wheat bag but I couldn't get hold of one) It should be a dry heat so NOT a hot water bottle.
And I am pregnant but I am not saying that it was any of that that worked but I'm not saying that it didn't either, If I was to do it again I would do the same things.
I would say give it a go as it's not going to do any harm ( Don't eat fresh pineapple though as it causes the womb to contract but the juice is good)

Hope everyone else is well.

Loadsa love and hugs to you all
Wendy woo
xXx


----------



## Shamrock63 (Jan 24, 2005)

Lol Sally, not sure if you saw my giving a quick "twirl" Anthea Redfern like for dh at the bottom of the ramp on my way up for e/c in my theatre garb.  Tbh I was petrified and always do silly things when Im nervous!  

Zora glad all going well for you.  When do you go for hopefully positive bloods?

Went in today for e/t which was fine.  We were asked again did we definitely want 3 embies put back and we said yes.  Apparently they had to get Mr Trew (who isn't my doctor) to sign the form allowing it before e/t.  Suppose it was executive decision etc.  Anyway they got 13 eggs - 6 fertilised well and the 3 best - 2x8 cells and 1x7 cells were put back in.  Have to go back on 10th Feb for hopefully positive result.  What surprised us both this time was that we had 2 good enough for freezing, which caught us both on the hop.  We didn't have any suitable for freezing last time, so just presumed it would be the same this time.  So 1x5 cell and 1x4 cell have been frozen.  We're not sure what we'll do tbh, but thought it best to make a decision to freeze there and then, rather than regret not doing so later on.  Anyway back home now and glad its mostly over tbh.  I am getting tired of seeing the inside of Wolfson.  Now for the dreaded 2ww.

Will be checking for everyones updates and best of luck to all the girls at HS

Shamrock63


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Congratulations Shamrock and Zora for getting those embies on board. Compulsory feets up on the sofa with a cup of tea (herbal) and lots of blankets on your tummies. My acupuncturist says big knickers and vests are a must to help keep the tummy warm - very alluring - not! 

Woo - were the brazil nuts for protein or something else? I am trying to keep to Zita West's 60g protein a day which is hard as I am not a big eggs/meat person so I wolfed down 100 g brazil nuts (a small pack) as that got me nearly 20 g and am now worried I am overdoing it.

Sal - glad to see you are moving on to the first scan with the additional Puregon. I had my bloods done this morning and they have told me to stick to 200 IUI and go in on Friday for my first scan.

Sho - good luck tomorrow with Mr Trew. I've not met him before - whats he like?

Reena - good luck for you too at the query progressed. Its boring to keep going an extra week so I hope you won't have to.

Plurps - so sorry that things are not going well. I hope teat Barcelona has the answers for you. There was a good article in the Observer on ED in Spain which you might be interested in if you haven't seen it already(http://observer.guardian.co.uk/woman/story/0,16929,1684149,00.html ).

Hello Sarah, Helen, HH, Katie, Jayne and everyone else. Hope the week has started well.

My two appts at H/smith and UCH before 9 am were, as predicted, a nightmare of travel, parking etc etc etc - not doing that again. Decided retail therapy the only answer so went into Brora in Islington and now have a lovely cashmere sweater in the sale! Back in for a scan on Friday so hopefully the follies are growing.

Betty


----------



## Reena (Dec 13, 2005)

Dear all

Hope you have all had good mondays, 
Sal- I am in next tues, so still 1 more week of down regging!

I too have heard about the brazil nuts and pineapple juice, think it's worth a try

sorry for rushed note, 

off to bed

love reena


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Shamrock what great news, well done to you both fingers crossed your 2ww will go smoothly, take it easy & put your feet up.

Betty M the brazil nuts are for selenium which is great at aiding implantation but too much will cause contractions in your uterus which will have the opposite effect.

Hope that has been some help.

Love
Wendy woo
xXx


----------



## sal P (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi Wendy, ta for the advise going to pop to M&S for some juice today.

Not a good day girls, went for my day 9 scan and only 1 folly measuring 10 (which isn't good in itself) and 4 dead small blobs, just a big mess on my left ovary where i had the cysts so abit down in the dumps at the moment... Doc kept going back to my notes and asked twice if i was sure this was day 9 ... did have to laugh then, told him be better find some or there'd be trouble (why do we always resort to humour when all we want to do is cry!!!)

Sorry this is a miserable post... 

Hope everyone is going fine, glad all went well Shamrock bet it feels good to have some chucks in the freezer  

all my love
Sally


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Betty  Mr Trew is very nice and very honest. He always seems to have time to answer questions even silly ones.

didn't go too well for me. I seem to have a bit of a blockage on one of my tubes which was totally unexpected because my HYCOSY said all was well. Am gutted because it means me and hubby will probably never have a natural miracle baby after all. Uterus looked very good though which is what Mr Trew was looking for so Ishould feel positive but don't!

So we are back on the wheel 2nd March with the first jab of buserilin and fingers well and truly crossed. Seriously, if it doesn't work this time, it won't and I don't think I will carry on with IVF.  

Good luck to everyone who has embryos on board


----------



## Shamrock63 (Jan 24, 2005)

Hi ladies
Not feeling to well at the moment and have just phoned dh to come home from workto take me back to Wolfson.  I started to get really bad AF pain last night.  I hope its just the Progesterone pessaries and the pack does say they can cause sore (.)(.), bloated feeling and general AF type stuff.  Phoned the unit this am and they suggest if it doesn't get any better by about 2pm, to come in this pm.

Holy sh1t!  I hope this isn't the beginning of the end -  24 hrs after ET  

Shamrock63


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Shamrock take care of yourselfand try not to worry too much .Hope it's just the pessaries. It's good that the clinic will look after you. Hope you feel better soon. Please let us know how you are  
Sal- sorry you're going through tough times. Hope things turn around soon. With all these hurdles IVF is so tough .


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Hello ladies - so sorry so many people are having a bad day. Here are some more hugs to help cheer you up -  

Shamrock - I hope you are feeling better and that the clinic could tell you what was happening.  The progesterone does cause side effects and sometimes the side effects from the stimulation can be delayed too. 

Sho - try not to give up hope - you could have a natural miracle baby with one tube open and it could work this time round too - Mr Trew clearly thinks it could. Thinking positive is hard though when you are on this rollercoaster. 

Sal - its early days yet - things can change overnight and there is plenty of growing time left.  They can stimulate an extra couple of days too. It could just be the delay in their upping your Puregon?

Hello to everyone else as well.

DH coming back from Berlin tonight where he has been on a work conference /jolly for the last 3 days. I have selfishly been feeling that he should have his life on hold like I do during the treatment weeks which is silly I know.
The trainee GP has ballsed up my prescription too meaning I have to take another crazy lunch break doing round trips home and back to get to the GP then a pharmacy etc etc - got to find some more excuses as don't want to have to tell them and dentist is getting a bit worn.

Heres hoping tomorrow is a better day.
Betty x


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Hang in there Sal, its not over yet.

Shamrock, how are you feeling? Has the pain eased? I hope so.

How are the days going by Zora, quickly I hope? and how are you getting on Betty?

I am feeling a bit better this week, not quite as nutso as last week. Suprisingly the weeks are going quickly and April doesn't seem that far away now. Did I tell you we booked 2 little breaks away, Edinburgh and Rome in Feb and March. That will make things go by quicker.

Hope everyone is well and hanging on in there.

Helen


----------



## Shamrock63 (Jan 24, 2005)

Just to let you know that I went up to HS this afternoon and they did a scan.  Spoke to the doctor and she reassured me.  The scan showed that my old ov's were swollen after EC and ET and that I had some fluid on my left ov.  Though she really couldn't account for the level of pain I was experiencing.  She said the pain would probably receed in a few days and to continue taking the paracetamol.  She said that sometimes if this is evident at EC they give a Buserelin shot to help the ov's return to near normal size, but because I had the embryos on board now, that was a definite no no. 

I'm relieved though still taking the paracetamol and hoping for the best in the next few days.  Phew!

No, this hasn't been a very good day for a lot of us.  Here's hoping tomorrows a bit better.  Hope alls going well Zora and Woo and also for Mrs GG, Betty M and anyone else I've forgotten.

Shamrock63


----------



## Reena (Dec 13, 2005)

Dear all

Just signed on and sorry to hear that it hasnt been too good a day. Sal, try not to worry too much, easier said then done i know, i had the same on my scan last time and then had a small spurt over the weekend, although in my case they advised to abandon the cycle.

Shamrock, hope you are feeling better
Zora - how are you

Sho- please dont give up on your miracle baby the doctor is positive and i read a thread recently on this site about a woman who got pregnant with 1 tube open. 

well hubby has just got home

here is to a happier wednesday for everyone


love reena


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Shamrock I had terrible pains after both lot's of treatment but the first time was the scariest as I had no idea what it was, mine turned out to be awful trapped wind (a result of the sedation and the antibiotics) I took gavisgon for a couple of day's as recommended by A&E and it cleared it right up, also try and have a little walk around the house as that may help.
I'm not saying that your pain is the same as mine but you never know and I remember being so scared that it was a relief to know what it was.

I hope that I might have helped a bit. If not sorry, I hope you feel better soon.

Zora how are you getting on? The madness of the 2ww catching up with you yet?

Hope everyone else is well

Love 
Wendy Woo
xXx


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Helen good idea to book two mini-breaks i've been to Edinburgh and Rome on mini-breaks and couldn't 
recommend them more. April will be here before you know it.
Sho28 -sorry you had bad news. If  you've been recommended for IVF you've got every chance to get your dream . They wouldn't recommend it if there was no chance. Stay positive.
Shamrock- I'm impressed with the after-care that Hamm seem to have. HOpe you're pain is subsiding now
Betty - how are you getting on with the protein ?
Plurps did you get a second opinion from Mr. Trew if not would be well worth it .
HI to everyone else
I'm home alone just finished viewing the complete first series of Desperate Housewvies and have been out to buy some more DVDs to pass the time away !!! It's our wedding anniversary today but unfortunately DH is working until late


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi everyone  

Sorry it was a bad day for a few of the HH gang yesterday - hope things are better today

Shamrock, hope you are feeling less pain and are reassured by the response of the docs yesterday.  I think the amount of hormones we have pumped in us can have all sorts of effects on our bodies.  Try to take it easy and Im sure the pain will improve.  Thinking of you  

Zora, hope you are resting up and taking it very easy on your 2WW    Hope your DH isnt too late tonight for your special day. 

Sal, sorry to hear that things are going a bit slow.  try to stay positive if you can.  Follies can grow really quickly even in a few days    

Betty, good luck Friday for your scan. Im in Fri for counselling but not til 10 so probably you will be long gone!
Reena, hope your DR all going Ok and that you're not going too crazy on the Buserelin 

Hi to everyone else.  Sorry no more personals.  Rushing off to yoga, to try to find a bit of much needed inner calm........!! 
take care 
sarah 
x


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Hello all 

Sarah - hope the counsellors are helpful tomorrow.  You are right I will be long gone by 10 and hopefully will be just about to get into work after fitting in an acupuncture session post the scan! I envy you your yoga I have not managed to do any for about the last 18 months as I never seem to have any time and I used to be mad keen. What variety do you do? I did Hatha and Ashtanga mainly.

Zora - Happy Anniversary! Hope your DH is back from work soon.

Shamrock - hope the paracetemol is doing its stuff and you are feeling better. Hope you are getting the chance to relax a bit now - the pain must have been very scary.

Helen - lucky thing - I've not been to Rome since I was about 8 and I reckon it must have changed a bit since! 

Hello Woo, Reena, Sho and everyone else. Hope everyone is having a nice evening. I am going to try and avoid the tv until Desperate Housewives as the choice seems to be between a doc on breast feeding and a doc on adoption....
Betty xx


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Where has everyone gone?!! 
Hope you all had a good day.  I'm going to try and have an early night before my scan tomorrow - here's hoping there are some good follicles to count.

Betty


----------



## Shamrock63 (Jan 24, 2005)

Yes, where is everyone!  Lets hope everyones tickety-boo with no news to report 

Katie:  Hope you're not coming down with that tummy lurgy thats doing the rounds at the moment.  

Betty:  Best of look with that scan tomorrow, lets know how it goes when you get back

Me:      Things seem to have settled down right now.  Didn't have to take any paracetamol today at all and just a couple yesterday morning.  Dh tells me tonight theres a working trip to the US coming off end February/early March (my danger time, at 6 weeks its when it all went pear shaped last time) and I'm left to make the decision whether he goes or not   Joy!

Shamrock63


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Betty hope all went well with the scan      
Sarah -good luck with the counselling today. Hope it helps 
Shamrock-glad your pain level has reduced.


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Hello ladies - was just about to post properly when DH arrived with a pizza so I will do it later - but edited highlights are that I am all systems go for EC on Tuesday!! They reckon 8 good follies one side and 6 good ones the other with a couple of little ones.  The doc reckoned about 7/8 eggs probably which would be fantastic - I've had 7 and 8 the last two times so that would be about right. 
Like I say will be back later!
Betty xx


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Betty M -well done on lots of follies. Hope you enjoyed the pizza !!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello ladies

Shamrock  I'm really glad the pain has subsided now. I remember how much pain I was in when I had egg collection. OH My God is all I can say!! It was so painful it hadn't by no means gone in any way when it came time for transfer. It meant that every time the poor doctor touched me I was going through the roof. It took ages because I kept flinching and I have a difficult cervix anyway. So you have my sympathy. I don't know really what's caused you pain, but for me it was because I had so many eggs (1, they had to insert the needle through the vagina wall lots of times to get them all, so it was all sore there and my ovaries had been through alot. How many days have you got before your test? Are you staying calm?

Betty M  I hope it all goes well on Tuesday. This is the most exciting time isn't it? I was beside myself when the doctor takes you to tell you what magic they have worked between EC and ET. Good luck with it all

As for me, still waiting to get going and I'm really excited. For some reason I'm really positive, which is a rarity for me, my husband will tell you. Ladies I can really recommend Reflexology. I've oly had two sessions and I feel it has really helped me. I was feeling crushed by stress and worry and now it is just gone. I aske her to work on my stress and uterus and ovaries and I feel great!! Before the first session my CM was all over the place, I had next to nothing (which didn't matter in terms of conception because I had that HSG at the key time anyway) but since the treatment things have returned to normal and I would have to say there is an abundance, all of it useful CM but nevertheless a good sign of hormonal balance I think. Sorry for abundance of too much info though. So everyone, get down to your reflexologists and get relaxed ready for ET!!!!


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Good morning everyone

Zora - hope things are going smoothly on your 2WW - are you taking time off whilst you wait?

Shamrock - how long would your DH be away? Not much fun for you to have to choose but glad you are feeling better.

Sho -  is that the one where they manipulate your feet? Sound like it has really worked for you - I feel the same way about acupuncture for relaxation and just putting stuff into perspective.

Katie - hope your lurgy went away.

Well I'm getting nervous about next week.  Things have gone slightly faster than the last 2 times. I was fully expecting another couple of scans before they said I was ready so it was a bit of a shock yesterday when she said it was definitely going to be Monday or Tuesday. Tuesday of course is the day I really didn't want as DH has a huge all day meeting which it would be seriously career-limiting if he missed and DD is not at nursery. So yesterday pm was spent on the phone getting her a nursery place for the day (luckily they open at 7.30) talking to andrology about whether DH could freeze a sample if necessary then talking to Suzy Duffy in embryology who said she really didn't want him to freeze.  Finally agreed he could go and do his sample at 7.30 the embryologists would check it at 8 and then let him go whilst I go to the nursery, leap in a cab and arrive around 8.15. he will also do the ICSI consent forms just in case they need to convert. It means I am doing EC alone but hopefully it all goes OK. Not sure what I am going to do yet about getting home as DH wont finish till 5 so I may just been reading mags in the Wolfson all day! Then the hideous wait to see whether the eggs fertilise as last time only 2 out of the 7 did.  I have been feeling much better this cycle though - little bloating, drinking much more, eating more protein etc so fingers crossed that if its possible to do anything about egg quality I have done it. 

oh well - my sister and her family are visiting tomorrow so that will take my mind off things.
Have good weekends all.
Betty x


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

HI Sho great to hear your great Positive Mental Attitude. Go for it hope this time is the one for you. Like Betty I find acupuncture very relaxing
Betty why is it that EC is always on the most convenient days ?   This time I was todla they only do EC on Wed or Fri and Thurs was a mega busy day for DH. So guess what they decided to do mine on Thurs.Last time DH had just started a new job and it really made things difficult as we thought we'd be done by midday and weren't !!. Anyway glad you managed to get things sorted an dgoog luck for Tues    
Sara - how did you get on with the counsellor . Hope it was good


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi everyone  

Hope you all having a good weekend

Zora, Shamrock 
How are our 2ww ers getting on?!  hope that you are both managing to keep yourself occupied and not too stressed. Really hoping this is the one for you both 

Betty, great news that you have a lovely crop of follies!! - Hope that everything goes smoothly on Tues and that you manage to sort things out with DH and DD.  

Sho, glad that you are enjoying the reflexology.  I had a lot of reflexology before my last cyle and found it very relaxing.  it really helped my FSH too which dropped from 13 to 7 after just a few sessions.

Kelly, thanks for your support.  Its good to hear that others have been in similar situations.  I am off to the baby shower tomorrow- have decided that I can probably manage it but if i cant then i wont feel guilty about leaving early.  The mum-to-be knows about my IF so am sure she will be understanding

Sal, any news?  hope that things are more positive for your next scan.

jayne, good luck for your new job on monday!

Katie, sounds like you are having a nice relaxing afternoon. Hope that your blood tests go without a hitch next week and that your are able to get things sorted re your next cycle.  

hello, to everyone lese, hope you all Ok 

I had my counselling session on Friday and think it was helpful so have booked another session in 2 weeks.  it made realise how much I have been bottling things up over the last 2 years and trying to carry on as normal when the reality is I have a lot of grieving to do after my 3BFNs.  Hopefully some counselling will help with this process.  
Also managed to pick up my medical notes on Friday so have these to take to our appointment at the Lister next week.  

Anyway, off to have a lazy saturday night at home with DH 
take care everyone
sarah 
x


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

dsmlink

I'm glad you session went well with the cousellor. I thought about going myself after my last negative, but didn't in the end. I noticed you said you were taking your notes to the Lister, does that mean you are leaving Hammersmith, and if so do you mind me asking why? I only ask because I have thought about it myself but have decided to have another go there for fear of having to rebuild the relationships again and Mr Trew has altered my dosages this time.


----------



## sal P (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

little bit of better news, went for my 2nd scan on friday and my follies had started to grow, have about 8  between 10-14 in size, so off back tomorrow to see if any have reached 17 or over (hope so if not think they are gonna knock it on the head).... not tempting fate but hope EC will be Wednesday... Mum and Sis came down for the weekend so that was lovely, lovely, lovely laughted till i peed (TMI sorry!!!)
Sorry my posts are all about my tx but as mentioned before have limited time on the hotels PC, promise to catch up proper when I return home....
Hope your doing ok Zora and Shamrock and well done Betty will be thinking of you on Tuesday xxx
Love Sal
x


----------



## Chadwick (May 12, 2005)

Hi everyone,
sorry for absence but DDDDH booked a surprise week's skiing last week to celebrate new job (Katie & Sarah, thanks for good luck wishes - will def need them after a full year off!) & my birthday last Monday.  Told me on Friday morning that we were flying on Saturday so start packing!  Best birthday pressie ever!

Zora/Shamrock, I have been thinking of you both in your 2 ww and hope you are both keeping sane and all the signs are good.  Sending you both lots of lucky, sticky vibes    

Sarah, glad you feel better after the counselling - anything to help deal with this awful pressure and emothional roller coaster can only be a good thing - good luck at the Lister this week and I hope they give you some positive news.

Katie, hope the blood tests go OK this week and that they haven't messed up your paperwork - admin failures just shouldn't happen when they are dealing with peoples emotions and dreams.

Sal, good news from scan - growth spurts often happen so keep positive and here's hoping to a good crop for next Wednesday. 

Helen, your trips sound fab - April will be here in no time.

Sho, don't give up hope - I had a one tube blocked conversation and Mr Trew was very firm in that it made no difference for IVF as the ovaries can still produce eggs - it's just harder to do it naturally.  The reflexology sounds good.  Once I've established the hours / lunch protocol at the new job I'm going to be researching some treatments around the area.  DH is keen to try something new and is happy to try acupuncture so maybe we'll go down that route.

Betty, good luck for Tuesday - hope you get loads of eggs and that your DH copes OK with the time pressure.  Hope they provide you with lots of magazines if you have to wait around all afternoon.

Reena, good luck for you scan on Tuesday - hope there are loads of follies appearing - keep up the water and protein.

Wendy/Cheery, hope the two expectants are feeling OK.

Got to go now as have to decide what to wear tomorrow and sort out what to take - feels like my first day at school!  Having a glass of red wine with dinner to calm the nerves. Doesn't help that the house is full of drying thermals and ski wear!!

Love to all the Hammersmith Ladies.

Jayne xx

PS Cirque du Soliel was fantastic although the high flying with no safety strings made my feet curl a bit and you certainly start to feel very un-supple and over-weight when those female acrobats prance around in leotards and tights!


----------



## Cheery (May 2, 2005)

hello ladies, wow you lot can really    !!! It's great to see so many of you going through the cycle, hopefully we shall have some more Hammersmith little people before long  

Well I went to my specialist today for some placenta checks and (yet another!!) scan and all was good. Still as sick as a dog but baby seems to be feeling no ill-effects from this and for the 1st time in ages I have put on weight    Still signed off and likely to be for the duration, but hey ho!

I was very very naughty today... I'm finally starting to feel a little more confident about babba as we are past that scary 24wk   so I asked what 'variety' of babba we're having (I know, I know, really naughty!!!    ). I promised myself I wouldn't tell anyone as it's going to be a big surprise but I have to tell someone before I explode!!!!     

     .... so have you guessed!!!  

So that's my news really... hope you don't mind me sharing.  Wishing you all heaps and heaps of    for more little people.

Cheery x


----------



## sal P (Sep 18, 2005)

Cheery.... lovely news on your bibby front..... wooohooo  

Hi Jayne... hope your first day went well and you didn't get tooo scared, your DH sounds like a right love what a star, did you get plenty for hot chocs on piste??

Zora and Shamrock how are you both coping with the 2WW

Betty .... good luck for tomorrow xxx



Thanks for the support katie, had a real terrible day today, went for my scan and all seemed well got some more follies (about 10) and growing nicely, came back to the apartment and had a mare, I've got a funny rash on my chest and neck and have convinced myself I have shingles (my Auntie has just come down with it and she visited my Mum and I saw Mum a week ago ..crazy i know) .... the hospital then rang and I need to have another day of puregon and another scan on Wednesday... thats 17 days on Puregon don't know why i just got all tearful (answer just might be in the previous sentence)... miss my house and cat (i really am losing it).... DH has been a blinkin star said lets get a hot chocolate go and talk to your ladies on FF and I must say just getting up and 'doing' has made me feel better... off for a jolly tomorrow I think to take my mind off things...

Thanks for listening AGAIN

Love Sal
xxxx


----------



## sal P (Sep 18, 2005)

Katie

Just read your post... and realised how ungrateful I sounded, I am very lucky to be in this position and sorry .... Always lean on your DH and cry when you need to never hide your emotions when IVF is concerned, there is always someone to talk to, if not to make it better just to talk to.

sending you love

Sally


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi, I'm Vicky and new to this website - wish I'd found it months ago.  At Hammersmith IVF and pregnancy test tomorrow.  I'm really nervous.  Its our 3rd wedding anniversary tomorrow too....... Anyone else getting their results this week?  Hope I'm doing this right - haven't done it before - and is it all right just to post or am I supposed to sign in on some kind of Hammersmith IVF thing first?? any advice graatefully received.
Thanks, Love and positive results to all,
Vicky x


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Hi vicky really sorry you didn't find us before. Welcome now you've arrived.Goodluck for tomorrow will be thinking of you   I'm testing on Friday 
It was my 3rd wedding anniversary last week
Jayne how was work ?   what a lovely holiday surprise
Sal- I know what it's like being full of puregon. Don't worry not long know you're almost there. 
Katie-sorry you were a bit wobbly. We're all here for you   
Cheery great news-mum's the word  
Sarah-counselling sounded very useful
Reena and Betty -how's it going ?
Hi to everyone else


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Hello ladies

Vicky -   and welcome. Good luck for tomorrow and hopefully double celebrations will be in order. I think they ought to advertise this site in clinics - I would have gone crazy without it. Even when lurking it comes as a relief to know that others out there are doing the same thing and feeling the same way - it makes you feel sane.

Zora - boy Friday has come up fast. Fingers crossed     .

Sal - that Puregon is a b***ard isn't it - but those follies are growing so its doing its stuff even if it is making you feel mis.  And there is nothing wrong with missing your cat!  

Katie - it will come right in the end I'm sure - I think sometimes life just wont play ball straight away. Are you all set for the extra blood tests this week? Have fun at Giraffe tomorrow night - I must check out the London Girls thread although it sounds like it might take some time to catch up with it! 

Cheery - fabulous news - bet you can't keep it a secret long  .  I know with my DD I wanted to know straightway.  Are you finding it hard being signed off - I suppose if you are still feeling sick all th time its not like you can do much fun stuff is it? 

Sarah - glad the counselling went well and that they finally got your notes together for Friday. 

Jayne - wow - surprise skiing - you are lucky. Hope your first day in the new job went well and they gave you a good welcome. Is it somewhere central so you can do acupuncture etc at lunchtimes?

Shamrock - how are you doing?    

Reena - hope your scan went well.

Hello everyone else as well.

I'm still nervous for tomorrow. Last night I kept waking up from nightmares which varied between no eggs, no fertilisation, OHSS etc etc etc.  Not much I can do know except try and no doubt fail to get a good night's sleep.
I'll let you know how it goes and thank you for all your good luck wishes it makes such a difference!


----------



## Shamrock63 (Jan 24, 2005)

Hi everyone
A warm welcome to Vicky and the very best of luck tomorrow.  As far as I know, they make the BFP/BFN calls first at Hammersmith so hopefully you'll get the call not too late in the afternoon.  Lets know how it goes.

Sal:  Sorry the Puregon is having some effects. Any ideas how long more you'll need to be on it?  At least the follies are growing and slowly but surely wins the race.

Cheery: Great news!  

Reena and Betty M:  Best of luck tomorrow.  Try and have a good nights sleep BettyM!

Just 4 more sleeps to go Zora (sounding just like what I say to my dd when she's dying for something to happen)  Its a killer

I'm fine and just trying to put this week in tbh.  Dh is working from home on Friday, so at least he'll be at home when I get the call.  My 5 year old dd is going to a friends house for tea on Friday evening.  I've no doubt it'll be positive, as it was last time.  My problem is that once I stop taking the Progesterone, my own system doesn't kick in.  But there I go "meeting the devil half way" as my mother would say.

Hope anyone I've forgottens doing well

Shamrock63


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

wow lots of posts in the last 2 days !!  
Sounds like the HH gang are all pretty busy.  i will try to do personals tomorrow but here's just a quick one for Betty : 
    
Hope they collect lots of follies tomorrow 
Take care 
sarah 
x


----------



## Chadwick (May 12, 2005)

Hi everyone,
just a quickie as I'm absolutely buggered after the first day at work in a year......think I might sleep the weekend away!!

Betty, all the best for tomorrow and here's hoping to a good batch of eggs   

Vicky, welcome to the thread and everything is crossed for you tomorrow - sleep well tonight.  

Cheery, fab news and don't worry, my lips are sealed  

Sal, not long now and it sounds like those follies are just taking their time and growing nice and strong - hope the rash has gone down - look after yourself and enjoy those hot chocs.

Thanks to you all for best wishes for first day at work - everyone is really nice (so far!) but big boss started to give me jobs and deadlines before I left - I haven't even got a phone or log-in yet!!!  Based in North London so will have to investigate treatments round there.

Love to everyone else and extra stickies to Zora and Shamrock.

Jayne xx


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Jayne well done on getting through first day .Good luck for rest of the week. 
Betty- good luck for the tomorrow


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Hiya Ladies,

Just wanted to pop on and say GOOD LUCK   to Betty I hope that you have lots o lovely eggies today.

Welcome and GOOD LUCK    to Vicky, Hope you don't have to wait to long for your results.

Zora and Shamrock how exciting to be in you 2nd week already (although I'm sure it hasn't felt quick to you) wishing you all the luck in the world, Thinkking of you both.

Jayne I wish you the best of luck in your new job, I hope that you are very happy there and it is the start of a great year for you.

Cheery what fab news, Well done you, Shush I won't tell a soul. Are you pleased? Had you guessed?

And to everyone else Hello, I hope you are all doing ok.

I have to admit I am struggling to keep up with everyone, It's great there are so many HH girls now.

Loadsa love and hugs to everyone
Wendy Woo
XxX


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Well ladies - things didn't go great today  The remaining follies hadn't caught up with the 4 that were ready on Friday so we only got 4 useable eggs plus 1 unusable one rather than the 7/8 the doc was hoping for. Although the nurse said this morning she thought 4 was the likely no looking at my scan sheet so I was kinda prepared - but only kinda. Naturally I am very sad - last 2 cycles I had 7 eggs so this is seriously down.  My main worry is that nothing will fertilise  - we only got 2/7 fertilised last time down from 5/7 the time we had my DD. I know it only takes one but I am now doubting we will even get there. I have given DH my phone as I cant bear the thought of a call tomorrow. I have no idea how "good" the eggs are - presumably not terrible as otherwise I hope they would have said so I hope we will get at least 1 we can put back. DH not being there till 5 was also hard the nurses didn't seem to mind me snivelling away quietly and were v. sympathetic. At least I got a big hug from DD when we went to pick her up at nursery.  I know how blessed we are to have had her but I still feel like someone has kicked me in the guts today. I'll let you know what happens - sorry for the me post but I'm going to have a big glass of wine and a good cry now. Thank you all for being there - it makes all the difference.
Betty xx


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Betty, So sorry things werent so good for you today    must have been particularly difficult without Dh but the nurses are very supportive arent they.  I know its easier said than done but do try to stay positive.  It does only take one!  Try to relax tonight and I have everything crossed for you for good news tomorrow. 

Katie, how are you today?  sorry to hear that you were feeling down.  This IF is such a rollercoaster and it is so difficutl to be up beat all the time.  just allow yourself these emotions.  You sound such a positive person and am sure you will be back on an up soon.    Your DH sounds very supportive

Sal, thinking of you, hope your scan shows good news tomororw and that your rash is better   

Jayne, Your suprise hols sounds fantastic.  Hope the first week in the job is continuing well.  Will your new work be too far away for you to continue at HH? 

Cheery, Great news!  secrets safe with us! 
Woo, great to hear from you, hope all going well

Welcome Vicky, how did you get on today?  Keep us posted.  you will get lots of support here, 

Sho, thanks for your message.  I am pretty happy with HH and may well carry on there for our 4th cycle but having had 3 BFNs we thought we just would get a second opinion from Lister to see if they would do anything differetn.  HH are recommending some further surgery and a difference in drugs so this may help but we just wanted to make sure we hadnt missed out on anything. Lister do some of the immunological tests and we may want to consider this.  Appointment is on Friday so will let you know how we get on and what we decide.  liike you Im somewhat reluctant to change from consultants and staff that I know but am keeping an open mind.  

Zora, Shamrock, hope you are both hanging in there and staying positive.  not long to go.  
Thinking of you both   

Take care 
sarah 
x


----------



## sal P (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi Betty.... try and relax and keep positive although i know its so hard, 4 chucks is still ok ... please rest assured we are all thinking of you ...

Sal


----------



## Chadwick (May 12, 2005)

Hi Ladies,
Betty - try to relax tonight and get some sleep - you need to heal so that the embies (which I'm sure you'll get) will have a nice snuggy place to stick to.  You only need one special one.

Vicky, I hope you are OK and that you had good news today.

Zora/Shamrock - hope the 2wwers are coping OK.

Sarah, I'm based just off the north circular near the bottom of the M1 so HH is fine as practically drive past it on way to work - just will need those really early, uncomfortable appointments!  Trying to establish when the busy times are so can start scheduling in next go - hopefully in the Autumn.  Hope you are OK and good luck at the Lister.

Love to all the girls

Jayne xx


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Betty sending your embies some positive vibes. Rest up . I know it's hard at the moment after the anaesthetic and the other drugs still in your system but try to take it easy.


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Vicky hope you are OK. We're still here for you whatever the outcome
Shamrock not long now 
Sarah- hope things go well for Friday
Jayne -hope you are meeting some nice new people at work
Betty -hope you're taking it easy after EC
How is everyone else?


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi Everyone,
My computer was down yesterday so logging on today I am overwhelmed by the welcomes and support.  Thank you from the bottom of my heart.
Well what a day yesterday was.........I am pregnant.  I had a missed miscarriage 2 years ago and haven't been able to get pregnant since so I am really aware that anything can happen but the joy of being pregnant again.......I can't quite believe it.  I really thought it would never happen and that I was too old.  In happy shock!  .  They rang really early too at 12.15 so unexpectedly early.  Scan in 2 weeks - after the last  time I am really aware of the realities but for now very happy.
I send you all much love and positive thoughts and wishes for us all for healthy happy gurgley babies......
Vicky x


----------



## Cheery (May 2, 2005)

WOW CONGRATULATIONS!!!!      

          

Wow another Hammersmith baby on the way, let's hope this is one of many this year!!!!

Good luck honey and give me a shout if I can answer any Q's... 

CONGRATULATIONS once again,

Cheery x


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Congratulations Vicky, you must be thrilled.

I wish you a very happy healthy pregancy.
Well done you!   

Let's hope it's the first of many HH babies for this year.


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

What good news Vicky, well done

How are you feeling about Friday Zora? Any signs? Are you tempted to test early?

How are you Betty? Any news?

Hope everyone is well

Helen


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Well done Vicky . Great another Hammersmith mum-to-be for our hall of fame
     
Helen I haven't tested early.


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Congratulations Vicky! Good news always makes me feel better. I loved being pregnant although I cant say I ever really relaxed into it until at least 20 weeks.....

News here is that 2 out of the 4 eggs fertilised which was about all I could realistically have hoped for.  DH did all the talking to the embryologist as I can't bear to do it. One embie the embryologist is pretty confident will be available for transfer the other isn't doing much at all - although how they can tell when they are still one cell I don't know -so is not likely to go further although miracles can happen.  He said we should definitely go in tomorrow for the transfer of the goodie but as I can't bear the thought of getting there and being told to go away again he will call again at 8.30 am just to confirm. So fingers crossed for lots of splitting overnight and a happy embie wanting to get settled in. 

Have come to work to keep my mind off things and sneaking on to post in open plan is quite tricky - luckily I sent my trainee off to Court all day so he is not sitting directly behind me!  

Thanks for all your positive vibes.
Betty x


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Betty more positive vibes coming your way. Good luck for tomorrow


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Very best of luck for tomorrow Betty - will be thinking of you and sending you and your embies lots of love and many thoughts through the ether.
Vicky


----------



## Reena (Dec 13, 2005)

Dear all

Sorry that i havent been in touch went away for a long weekend to visit my cousin in Bologna so last week was mad with work and stuff and then yesterday was my brother-in-law's birthday so we had a big family get together so have really missed being able to chat and catch up with all of you.


Was thinking of all you ladies on thurs am as went to get some more busserlin and injections from Hammersmith and couldnt find a parking space so went to do a U-turn in the car park opposite the hospital, guess what as i was turning around in the carpark, this guy walked past and locked the gate, well you can imagine how i felt. we were flying to Bologna at 6pm that evening from Stansted and i could just see me being stuck in the carpark till then. Anyways finally a security guard came and let me out...

Bologna was lovely but tiring as quite a rushed stay. Managed to fall off the ski lift on saturday! 

Was panicking as AF still hadnt arrived by the time we got back monday and wasnt sure what the next step would be. Had my scan yesterday and have been told to continue the busserlin for another week and now due to go back next monday and see if ready to start on puregon. So monday, felt very sorry for myself and quite low. Hubby gave me a pep talk and now i have nick named him my own personal guru!

Hope all the ladies on their 2ww are well and relaxing

hope ETs went well,

lots of love reena
ps will continue catching up on the rest of the threads


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Congratulations Vicky, thats great news, you must be over the moon!

betty, lots of postive vibves for you for tomorrow, hope your embies dividing away as we speak.  sleep well 
 

Zora, how you doing? well done on not testing.  any signs? Thinking of you 

Shamrock, you Ok?  when do you test? 

Reena, good luck Monday, lots of us ladies have had to do an extra week of B so dont worry.  

Hope everyone else ok 
Take care 
sarah


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Good luck for today Betty, fingers crossed


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Betty good luck for today, I hope all goes smoothly, I have everything crossed for you   

Zora and Shamrock how are you getting on? Any signs? have you been tempted to test early?
I was a nightmare and had tested by now, I am thinking of you both and I am sending loadsa positive vibes your way    I have everything crossed for you both.


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Well unfortunately it's bad news for me. AF   showed up yesterday and is in full flow today. Still trying to come to terms with it. Will still have to test tomorrow but I know its


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

oh Zora, I'm so sorry.


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Dear Zora - I'm really sorry - what very sad news.  Sending a big  for you and your DH at this horrible time.

Quick update from me. Scott (the embryologist) called at 8.30 and said that as he thought one embryo was a goodie and had divided into 2 cells overnight and but nothing had happened to the other so there was only 1 to transfer. So went to clinic at 10 and had the chat with the doc about putting it back including the bit about the dangers of twins which seemed a little pointless. Got upstairs and then Scott asked to see us. I had momentary heart failure thinking something had happened to the goodie and it was bad news (particularly as 2 of the 5 couples at EC sadly didn't make it to ET) but amazingly the duffer was starting to do things so he said if we wanted it could go back too! I can hardly believe it. And the 2 cell was 4 cells by the time it went in so after feeling really down in the dumps I am feeling happy to have 2 little ones (0.15mm each apparently) hopefully getting ready to do their thing. All your vibes clearly did their stuff. Thank you all so much!

Betty x


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Dear Zora,
I am really sorry to hear your news.  How horribly disappointing.... Hoping and praying that soon it will be very different news for you.
Thinking of you,
Much love
Vicky xxxx


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Dear Betty,
What knife edge stuff this all is and how wonderful that the more laid back embie clicked into action.  Fingers crossed for you...
Much love
Vicky xxxx


----------



## Cheery (May 2, 2005)

I'm feel so very very sorry Zora    I know from personal experience how difficult a BFN can be.  

Huge      to you and your DH and    that things will feel more positive soon.

Much love,

Cheery xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Sorry for the bad news zora I know how it feels to get the big negative preceded by the period. I't not a nice feeling, but it does ease, especially if you will be going for it again. i hope you feel better soon.

Reena: good luck with the suppression scan on Monday hopefully it will be all syslems go.

As for me, I'm keeping up with all your posts, but nothing to report. Just waiting to get started on the old buserilin again. Yippee!!!


----------



## sal P (Sep 18, 2005)

Zora I am so sorry honey... have sent you an IM

Sally
x


----------



## sal P (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Just a quick one... am in for EC tomorrow so fingers crossed that some of my follies are now over the 17mm mark (only had 2 on Wednesday)... 

Shamrock, how are you doing?

Bye for now

Sally
x


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Zora, Im so sorry  , have sent you a PM 

Sarah
X


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Sal, good to hear from you, lots of luck for EC tomorrow   Sure those follies are growing as we speak!  

Betty, great news that you have 2 embies on board now - hope you are resting and taking it easy 

Sarah
x


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Good luck Sally - hope it goes very smoothly tomorrow.  Will be thinking of you.  Everything crossed.
Love Vicky x


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Sally - good luck tomorrow! Does that mean ET on Sunday?

Sarah - does being on the boards count as taking it easy?!

Betty x


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Zora I am so very sorry to hear your news, you must be devastated, Loadsa love and great BIG HUGS to you and your hubby.
Take good care of yourself.


----------



## Reena (Dec 13, 2005)

Dear Zora

I am so sorry to hear your news, i know how devastating it is, sending you lots of warm wishes and hugs to you and your hubby. keep positive and dont lose hope, it will happen.

love reena


----------



## Reena (Dec 13, 2005)

Dear Sal and Betty

Sal - good luck for tomorrow, keeping everything xed for you

Betty, what amazing news, hope you are resting now

well, back at Hammersmith on monday to see how the suppression is going.

hope all you other ladies are well

love reena


----------



## Chadwick (May 12, 2005)

Zora, I'm so sorry - have sent you a PM.

Vicky, congratulations - you must be feeling on top of the world - look after yourself and that beanie.

Betty, those embies are definitely fighters so I'm sure they'll be sticking on with all their might - keep your feet up and rest plenty.  

Shamrock, how are you coping - testing tomorrow?

Sal, good luck for tomorrow - will be thinking of you.

Love to everyone else.
Jayne xx


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Betty well done, Feet up and take it easy.    Good Luck.

Sally Good Luck with EC today, I hope that you get lots of lovely eggies, Thinking of you!  

Shamrock Good Luck today, I hope they don't keep you waiting for the call to long, Thinking of you today and sending you loads of positive vibes      .

Zora hun how are you feeling today, I hope your ok, Sending you lots of big hugs


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Hello ladies

Zora - I hope this morning was not too horrible. I remember when I had to do the same I couldn't even tell the nurse that AF had already started in fear of bursting into tears. 

Sally - hope the EC went well and you are home now and tucked up on the sofa retsing before ET. 

Reena - sending some supressing vibes for you for Monday.

Hello everyone else and hope you all have good weekends.  I've been very lazy today and spent most of it on the sofa snoozing in front of really diabolical daytime telly.  DH works a lot of time at home so has been here and I am shocked to see he has actually been working - I thought he would have been chatting to me all day - no such luck!

Betty xx


----------



## Shamrock63 (Jan 24, 2005)

Zora:  I'm desperately sorry to hear about your BFN, I know it just breaks the heart when something you've wanted so much doesn't happen for you.  My thoughts are with you

My news:  I've got a BFP   The lovely Dr Alon Talmor, who did most of my scans, phoned me today at 12.10pm with the news.  I had only just got home from a 4.5hr round trip to the hospital and sat after hanging up the phone for about 20 minutes not knowing where I was really.  I've to go back again on 23rd for my 6wk scan and  to check how many embryo's and then (hopefully) its discharge to my local ante natal clinic in St Alban's.  I've got diabetes and one of the signs of early pregnancy are crashing low blood sugars which I've also had in the last week (and  confirmed that I might be pg). So, as I spend quite a bit of time during the day on my own, I need to watch them really carefully in the next few months.  My hormone levels are "text book" and all seems well this time.  I'm a nervous wreck though, checking my pants everytime I use the loo!    

I'll check how everyone's doing early next week as we've a busy weekend with children's birthday parties and a baptism on Sunday. But just wanted to quickly tell you all the good news

Shamrock63


----------



## sal P (Sep 18, 2005)

Hello Ladies

This Sal's DH thought I would just update you how EC went.... we have 6 eggs (fantastic) and we are booked back in on Monday for ET... as long as no phone call before hand. 

Sal is as expected not to hot at the moment, quite a bit of discomfort and is feeling like she has been in a boxing ring. However She is currently pottering around the apartment while I get her something to eat.

Thank you ladies 

Gary


----------



## loujane (Sep 22, 2005)

I am definitely still a 'lady in waiting' as described on page 1.  Am currently trying to be super healthy, taking wheatgrass by the handful and being prodded and poked by the acupunturist and reflexologist ready for my second cycle. Am due to start the drugs for antagonist cycle in about six weeks.  I have tried so hard since Christmas to try and think of the other things going on in my life, so I don't become IVF obsessed but I do come on here each week just to see how you all are.  Big congrats to Shamrock63 and Vicky!

My main reason for writing is to tell Zora how sorry I am.  You were so kind and supportive to me. You have been in my thoughts and I've had my fingers crossed all week.  I so desperately wish it could have been different for you.

Lots of love, Lou xx


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Congratulations Shamrock! You must be     . 
Betty x


----------



## Cheery (May 2, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS SHAMROCK!!!      

You rest up now and enjoy it  

big hugs,

Cheery x


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Yey CONGARTULATIONS Shamrock, Well done you! you must be just over the moon.     
Put your feet up and look after those blood sugar levels.
Enjoy, I wish you a very happy healthy pregnancy.

Gary thank you so much for letting us know how Sal got on today, Make sure you look after her, a hot water bottle is great for the pain, I hope they are growing and dividing nicely. Good luck for Monday!

Loadsa love and great BIG HUGS

Wendy Woo
XxxX


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

What lovely news, Shamrock, well done you clever things


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Dear Shamrock,
Congratulations.........well done.  What fantastic news - thanks for what you wrote about checking your pants everytime you go to the loo - made me feel much better - me too!!  I only met Dr Talmor on the day of my EC but I had never seen him before having been more of a Dr Merides and Shavani scan patient.  They all seem so nice.
Thanks Betty too for what you wrote about not relaxing till 20 weeks ........ I go between joy and anxiety - mainly joy whilst awake but not sleeping particularly well.
Sal and Gary good luck on Monday- hope those embies will have had a very busy weekend.
Reena good luck with scan on Monday.
Zora -  wondering how you are holding up?  Thinking of you....... 
Love to all,
Vicky x


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks all for all your support and messages. Very down at the moment so  not posting much. May phone the counsellor on Monday . I know it takes time to get over .
Good luck to everyone cycling


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

thinking of you Zora, take your time, you have been through such a lot.  counselling may help - i found it helpful to talk to someone and wish i had done it much earlier 

Congratulations Shamrock, thats great news! Take it easy.  

Sarah 
x


----------



## sal P (Sep 18, 2005)

..... what great news Shamrock, must have been that Anthea twirl that did it.... congratulations to both you and DH.... lovely news

I still feel like poo today had a walk on the Southbank and thought I would just drop a line before going back to bed and watching the Olympics (did anyone see the opening ceremony?.... Peter Gabriel was awful! whats happen there then)... no phone call as yet so lets hope our little embies and busy dividing... 

Have a lovely weekend everyone, be safe

Love a very 'windy' Sal
xxx


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Sal, wishing you luck for tomorrow - hope those embies have had a busy weekend...... will be thinking of you.
Reena, good luck with your scan - fingers crossed for the go ahead.
Don't know what the 'bubbles'.......are but clicking them for you all anyway - they seem like a good thing!  Please let me know if thats NOT a good idea.
Love Vicky x


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Afternoon ladies

Vicky - bubbles are nice things - I think the idea is that we blow them to make people feel better/ wanted/ happy . Anyway you cant blow yourself them!  Hope you are sleeping better. 

Katie - I've never understood karotyping but I hope the tests go well next week.  How long do the insulin resistance ones take to come back? Glad you had a good night out - I can't remember the last time I had a hangover as I seem to have been either in or preparing for TX for months and months. 

Sal - It was good to see your DH in here! Hope you are feeling better. Probably a good thing the weather is so terrible that lying about on the sofa is about the only thing to do this afternoon. Loads of     for tomorrow's ET. 

Zora - thinking of you at this horrid time. Taking the time to grieve is so important.

Loujane - I can relate to the obsession - although weirdly enough becoming obsessed with the boards has made me a bit less obsessed - not sure I understand that though! 

Reena - good luck for the scan tomorrow.   

Shamrock - Has it sunk in yet!

Hello Woo, Mrs GG, Sarah, Cheery and Jayne and everyone else too.

I've done very little. DD was not well so we all went to bed very early last night - her at 7 me and DH at 9. Have done very little today too. Not sure I'm going to be able to keep up the extreme indolence for much longer. Tummy still feels a bit rough after the EC and ET otherwise am feeling nothing at all except worried.  Trying desperately to do the positive visualisation thing but just feel silly. Got 2 days with DD and then back to work Weds. Going to try and do pretty short days though.

Love
Bettyx


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

just typed a long post and then lost it  

Anyway, here's just a shortened version! 

Sal, good luck for ET tomorrow   
Reena, good luck for your scan, hope you are ready to move on to next stage   
Betty, make the most of your few days of rest, short days when you go back to work sounds good. 

Zora, hope you are feeling a little better and manage to get yourself an appointment with the counsellor soon 

Katie, good luck with your blood test tomorrow 

Hi to everyone else 

Well, I had my appointment at Lister on friday which was very useful. the consultant seemed nice and spent a lot of time with us.  he was very positive about HH and certainly wasnt touting for business in any way.  He reassured us that Lister would have adopted similar protocol to HH and that they would agree that I should have surgery for hydrosaplinx before next attempt but he also suggested that i have my endo treated by surgery too at the same time.  He suggested that we need to take a few steps back before next cycle and make sure I am in best state I can be in.  He recommended an endo specialist at St Mary's who we may go and see.  We also asked about immunological issues but he suggested that this probably wouldnt be the best course of action given all the other treatment i need at the moment which was pretty much our opinion too.  Interestingly he was quite sceptical of the immunological approach given that Lister is very pro and suggested that there are lots of unknowns about this area.  
Anyway, we are going to do a bit more research about surgical options/specialists and may even go back to HH for another consultation before making any final decisions. Plenty to think about anyway and keep us busy! 

Anyway, sorry for offloading.  
Hope you all have a good week 
take care
sarah 
x


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Sarah - You are not offloading at all! Your appointment with the Lister sounds really positive.  I imagine it must be a relief in a way that they would have used a similar protocol as the H/smith. If you are going to have an op I think he is probably right they should try and get the endo at the same time - you don't want to be going back and doing it later and having another general anaesthetic. It could be that the operation provides the solution for you - I hope so. Interesting to hear he was sceptical re immune theories too - they clearly cause as much heated debate between doctors as they do on these boards.
Have a good week.
Betty x


----------



## Reena (Dec 13, 2005)

Dear ladies

it was lovely to sign on and read all the messages, hope you have all had good weekends. Its been a busy one for us with family birthdays and anniversaries. Nervous re tomorrow to see if i am ready for the next stage. 

Shamrock, what fantastic news, it gives us all hope to hear some positive news, you must be over the moon   

Sal, also wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow

Betty, hope you are relaxing and putting your feet up as much as possible

Vicky, hope you too are relaxing is it starting to sink in?

Wendy and Cheery, hope you are doing well

Sarah - really interesting to hear your comments re Lister as i thought about switching. it helps to hear another peoples experiences and views. Their views sound very encouraging

Zora, am thinking of you and know how hard this must be for you, hang in there and take the time you need, this is such a rollercoaster ride. i remember how i felt on my first treatment almost 2 years ago and for a long time i couldnt face going through it again, but for me i also knew once i was ready again, i wanted to give it another shot...

well enough of my ramblings, time for bed!

love reena


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello ladies

Sal good luck for your result. I hope you get lucky. I suppose I'll dish out the standard advice to relax.

Nothing to report here. Still waiting to get going and excited about it. I've got a good feeling this time!!!


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Hello there,
Firstly I am so grateful for this website and this message board.... so reassuring.  I wanted to email about what is going on for me right now...........  I have gone from being ecstatic to really worried.  Its a bit of a rollercoaster but more on the downside at the moment.  In 2003 I got pregnant naturally and it was all going terribly well and then I went for my Nuchal fold scan and was told that the baby had died 4 weeks earlier and hadn't come out (and the week before I had had a dating scan and was told there was a strong heartbeat so very unlikely to miscarry)  I tried to encourage it out naturally with acupuncture without success and ended up having an operation.  I had felt so positive before that scan and because it was still inside my body still thought it was pregnant so continued producing morning sickness etc.  It took a very long time to get over and that memory is really with me now.  I am very fearful of a repeat experience.  It is very rare for that to happen but it is stopping me enjoying now and I realise that I am still wishing my life away as I have been since ttc.  I never imagined in a million years that it would be anything other than easy as my mum's experience (my brother at 38 and me at 41) and her mum (4 kids the final one at 44) and now I am wishing it to be Juneish - post 20 week scan and able to feel something.  I feel so lucky to be pregnant and also frightened.  Sorry if this is a bit of an offload.  Thanks for reading........... and what happened to me is very unusual.

Love to you all and hope those at HH today had positive experiences and Zora - thinking of you.

Vicky x


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Dear K and Zora,
Thanks so much for those links - really useful and very much appreciated. It seems so crazy to finally get a positive and then be depressed about it!  Not depressed so much as anxious really.  Thanks for your support.
Wondering how Sal and Reena got on today? javascript:void(0); 
Love Vickyx


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Evening ladies

Vicky - I can't imagine how your miscarriage must have felt but I can see why now you must be careering between joy and fear. As you know I was very anxious for the first half of my pregnancy so I can feel a little of what you are feeling now.  I just lived from scan to scan for the first 12 weeks and snuk in an extra one in that period so had 4 overall. I found that helped.

Sho - hold onto that good feeling - positivity helps I reckon!

Reena - hope your scan went well.

Katie - hope the Smart is now sitting outside your house.  You will never have a parking problem again at least until you have to replace it with an estate!

Zora - hope you are bearing up.

Sal - hope you have some nice embies on board.

Hello to everyone else as well - hope the week has started well.

I'm freaking slightly as I have been reading some posts elsewhere on the site about people saying aspirin is a bad thing to take straight after ET because of some "new research" which I cant seem to find anywhere.  I was told to take it after ET not because I have antiphospholipid antibodies but because I have lupus and now I am worrying about it. I didn't take it for DD and I did the last BFN cycle. I've been trying to get hold of the obstetrician at UCH who prescribed it and who looked after me when I had my DD but he has retired and his secretary seems to be on v-mail the whole time.  Anyone here an aspirin expert?

Betty x


----------



## Reena (Dec 13, 2005)

Dear all

hope everyone is well, just read your thread Vicky and really feel for you, it is such a rollercoaster of emotions. Keep positive i really believe positive thinking helps. 

i have had an up and down day, had my scan this morning and my lining is still quite thick so have to go back for another scan on thurs before they make a decision re stimmulating. I feel that each stage seems a bit of a struggle at the moment. am trying desperately to keep positive but is really hard sometimes. dont know what my body is up to!

Betty, i too have been prescribed aspirin but only if i get a positive pregnancy test.
The consultant at St Marys who prescribed it also quoted recent research saying if you take it too early it can be detrimental to the embryo... but when i queried this at HH they said i could take after ET.. is quite confusing, i have seem some threads on this site re IVF and aspirin

zora, thinking of you

hope all the other ladies are well

love reena


----------



## sal P (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Reena, sorry your scan didn't go to plan. its a nightmare isn't it you try not to keep on a level as you sit in the clinic and then there's the unexpected.... we had lots of set backs, cysts, slow follies and it is very hard to stay positive... try and hang in there and take comfort in knowing that this is the one place where you are completely understood.


Katie, know exactly where you are coming from with the smart car, I am looking at buying a Twingo at the moment and have the same mind set.... nutters!!!!

Betty... hope you have had your questions over aspirin sorted, I wasn't advised to take any but have heard that alot of people do... it's a minefield!!!... sorry can't help

Hi Sarah, your appointment at Lister sounded quite positive, at least you can now look at some different paths to take.... 

I am feeling very low girls at the moment, went for ET yesterday and my 1 surviving embie was as the doc put it 'average'... when we saw the picture of it it was at 4 cells which I know isn't good for day 3.... both DH and I just want to get home, I know I am so very lucky to have reached this stage but we feel so down... off to Nottm tomorrow for a few days before we head back to Belgium on Friday...

ta,ta 
Sal
x


----------



## sal P (Sep 18, 2005)

WOOOHOOOO  go for it katie, a little bit of lovin is always good no matter what the time of month but even better as 'you have'.... GOOD LUCK.... will be thinking of you AWWWWWW gross, will rephrase that... mmmmmm here's sending you luck (how lame does that sound)

I am missing  

see you
Sal
xx

ps I feel so much better now i've been on line to you guys xxxxxxx


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Sal well done on getting through ET. Like yourself I had a lot of hurdles before getting to the finishing line but then it was such a relief the 2ww wasn't too bad(until AF appeared of course) . Take it easy and hope your embie is snuggling  in. Sorry didn't get to meet up while you were over here.By the way what's a twingo ? 
Reena hope your scan goes well. Nearly there now 
Betty how's it going ?   
Vicky hope you feel better today. 
Shamrock how are things with you. 
Hammermsith must have the  national highest success rate for over 40s . 2 out of 3 cycling at the same time is incredible. Hope you're next to join that list Katie. 
Katie -have you bought the 'babycar' yet ? 
Saw the counsellor today. Was tough but proud of myself for going. I think it will probably help having someone outside to talk through it with . Thanks Sara and Katie for being positive on that


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Just to let you know . Mr. M is already winding down ready for retirement and only seems to be doing private appointments for a coulpe more weeks. Just made an appointment for my review otherwise it will be somebody else . NOt that that's a problem but I definitley want some feedback from him. Just to let you know in case you are under Mr.M privately


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks Katie sent you a PM


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Hello there ladies

Zora - I'm glad you found meeting with the counsellor helpful. The process of a negative is so hard but to get through to that stage at all is such an achievement physically and emotionally given the hurdles that are put in our way. Hope each day is getting a bit better. 

Katie - You are so good with the supportive words - its good to be on a board with you! Have fun this evening...and hopefully the Smart car will do its stuff. My little Lotus didn't work for me in the conception dept but it did pay for 2 cycles!!

Sal - have a good trip up to Nottingham - my parents live up there - and safe journey back to Belgium. Try not to stress about what the doctor said - your embie could just be a slow starter and now its on board will go great guns. Take it easy with all your travels. 

Reena - sorry the scan was a bit of a disappointment.  You will be there by Thursday I'm sure.

Vicky - hope you are hanging in there and that the postive hours outweigh the anxious ones.

Hello everyone else too.

Now for the me part. Well I'm slightly less nervous about the aspirin even though everyone has a different theory. I called and left a message at HH this morning and the lovely Dr Alon called back.  He checked the Royal College guidelines which say for ladies in my position aspirin is OK from ET.  He also asked who prescribed it for me and when I told him that it was Professor de Sweit at UCH Alon said that he was one of the UK's pre-eminent obstetricians so I should trust his judgment.  So I think I will just go with him - maybe - as you can see I am still dithering. A few more phone calls tomorrow I think! Otherwise I can feel no signs at all as to whether anything good or bad is happening on this 2ww although I suppose it is only a week since EC so I shouldn't be feeling anything anyway should I? In my negative cycle AF arrived before test day and in a way I hope that if this is going to be negative too I would rather know before going for the test as the phonecalls are just too stressful even though I make DH take them all. I am trying though to think only positive thoughts.

Happy Valentine's Day all
Betty x


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Betty think positive       
I agree about the phone calls I think they really sent me to the edge this tx !!


----------



## Chadwick (May 12, 2005)

Hi everyone,
just a quickie to say congrats to Shamrock....look after yourself and your special little passenger.

Zora, thinking about you - hope you are starting to feel a little better    

Sal, I'm sure you've heard it loads of times but stay positive - it only takes one - take care back in Belgium.

I'm in a bit of a mad rush as off to Newcastle tomorrow morning and then Nottingham on Thursday - all to do with new job which is not proving to have short hours  

Will do a proper post at the weekend as DH pestering me to get packed for my trip (taxi coming at 6:40am...urgh!!!)

Love to everyone

Jayne xx


----------



## Reena (Dec 13, 2005)

Belated Happy Valentines to all of you, hope you all gots lots of pampering and love!!

Sal, best of luck think lots of positive thoughts, and energy. Have a safe trip back to Belgium and keep us posted

Had a very romantic evening in front of TV eating pasta and trying to watch a bad copy of Lost in translation!

i know exactly what you mean, i couldnt handle waiting for the call last time so i asked if we could call and got my hubby to call, i am already so nervous about this even though i seem to have been down regging for what feels like weeks now. It is hard to keep positive when i keep wondering what is happening

good to see your note Zora, i met with the counsellors on my first treatment and found it helpful

hi to everyone else

love reena


----------



## here&#039;s hoping (Jun 28, 2005)

Dear  girls, sorry I haven't posted for a while - I've been keeping up with all of your news - but there's not really been anything to report my end for a while. Tho I'm due to start down-regging on the 20th (who will be cycling then) 

*Zora* - I'm so sorry to hear about your disappointing news. I was really hoping things would work out for you this time. Really pleased that the counselling has helped. You might want to check out Dr Alice Domar's book (the one I raved about a few weeks ago - it's available on Amazon UK) as she has lots of practical coping techniques - including being in touch with a supportive group - like us FF girls! 
I'm also with Mr M so I'm sad to hear he's already winding down. Will his patients be spread across the other consultants do you know?

*Shamrock* and *Vicky R *- I think it's great news when one of us gets a BFP - makes me feel that it really is possible. So having TWO of you up the duff is absolutely magnificent. Congrats!

*Jayne* - I read in one of your earlier posts that you are right near the M1/north circular. So am I! Hope Newcastle & Nottingham go well - and don't tire yourself out too much.

*Betty* - fantastic news on the ET and very interesting about the aspirin. I really hope this works 100%. xx

*Katie* - I've been the proud owner of a zippy little Smart for almost 3 years (and have been ttc for all that time!). I can't recommend a Smart more highly. Even when I finally get an elusive BFP (hopefully, crossed fingers, maybe one day?!) I will be keeping it and installing a baby seat in the front passenger seat (I have to check that's legal first) because I don't want to give up such a fun car. But I'll have to give it up if we end up with twins!! 

I'll post to everyone else a little later on today.

LoL
HH xx


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi there 
Feeling better today - the threads that some of you pointed me towards have been very helpful.  Thank you.
Reena - will be thinking of you tomorrow.  Good luck.
Katie - I laughed at  your Smart Car strategy - About a year ago I lost over a stone and didn't buy any clothes just in case I got pregnant.  In December I finally bought some smaller clothes and what with the stress of the IVF and then the drugs put weight back on and if the BFP continues hopefully it will be a very long time before they fit 
Sal - hope your embie is settling in nicely.  Everything crossed.
Zora -  wondering how you are post counsellor
HH - thanks for the 'up the duff' that is really making me grin - to be reminded that right now I am up the duff!  Long may it last! 
Sad about Mr M...... and Lorraine leaving in March too - have you seen the 'Lorraine leaving Hammersmith' thread?
Much love to you all and thanks so much for your support.
Vicky x


----------



## loujane (Sep 22, 2005)

Hi ladies

I am glad you are feeling better, vicky - I had a missed miscarriage 2 years ago and found it (and still do) very difficult to think about.  My body recovered quickly but the mental 'shock' lasted ages.  I desperately long to fall pg again and it continue but I know that when (if) that happens I will worry constantly and try to book myself in for as many scans as they will allow and pay privately for them if they won't.

Betty - totally agree about getting obsessed with the boards as well as IVF.  It's amazing how a spare five mins to browse can suddenly turn into an hour so am trying to be strict with myself!

I did laugh about the car thing.  I also bought a totally impractical car on the basis that if I did the pg fairy would land on me!  Needless to say, 18 months since I bought the car and no such luck!!

Hope you are all keeping well

Lou xx


----------



## Shamrock63 (Jan 24, 2005)

Hi ladies
Just popping in to say a very quick "hi"  to everyone as dh is bathing dd tonight!  Its been a busy half term week (with dd's social life, not ours btw!) and I haven't had a minute.  

Everything seems to be fine with me right now and we're just hoping it stays that way at 4wks 5 days pg!  Can't wait for scan next Thursday to see how many are there.  Did a home test on Tuesday night and it came back positive.  I've been doing them constantly for the last 4 years and just burst into tears when I saw it.    Just taking one day at a time though and breathing a sigh of relief every time I go to the loo and everything seems fine.    
Talk soon

Shamrock63


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Evening ladies

Shamrock - good to hear everything is fine. The time to the first scan is very unreal. Are having any sickness or other symptoms?

Loujane - I'm with you on scans - I had one every two weeks for the first 12 with my DD.

Vicky - glad to hear you are fine too.

HH - not long to go for you before you start then. I'm sad Mr M is going too - when we saw him last year for our review he said that he would try and do reviews for people who were cycling just before/after he retired but we would all be transferred to one of the others anyway.  

Reena - I'm all for romantic evenings in front of the telly!

Jayne - Hope the travelling all over the country calms down a bit. Is the job interesting enough to make it all worthwhile?

Hello everyone else too.

Back in work today which was good as it kept my mind off analysing my complete lack of symptoms!
Betty x


----------



## Reena (Dec 13, 2005)

Evening ladies

Glad to hear everyone is well, 

well back tomorrow at 7.40am! to see if i am ready to go to the next stage. Trying desparatetly not to get nervous and need to sleep as have been restless last couple of nights.

Am also trying to restrict my time on website as can quite happily browse for ages!!

well Betty, sending you lost of positive vibes for your embryos!
Good luck for next week Shamrock

Vicky, hope you are well, 

well off to eat and then settle down later for Desperate Housewives!!

love reena


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Reena good luck with scan tomorrow. I love desperate housewives -watche the whole 1st series back-to-back when I was on the 2ww !!
Betty- sounds like work is a good distraction.  
I'm back at work and finding it the perfect distraction from my tx.
Katie well done on getting the car.
Vicky might look in to buying some smaller clothes now !! 
Jayne hope you are survivng the onslaught of a new job. Never been to Newcastle what's it like ?
HI to everyone else


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi everyone  

Hope you all OK today 

Reena, hope you had good news this morning and that you are ready to start stimming

Vicky, hope you are feeling bit better, i can imagine it must be a very anxious time for you, when is your first scan?

How are our 2WWs getting on?  
Sal, hope your trip back to belgium went smoothly and that you can relax and feel comfortable at home.  I know its easier said than done but do try to stay positive.  It does only take one and it doesnt have to be a Grade 1 embie.  at my appointment at the Lister, I was expressing my concern about only ever producing Grade 2 embies.  The consultant was very reassuring and said that so much is still unknown and that people with grade 1 embies dont always get pregnant whilst other women with very fragmented ones, poorer grades do... There's always lots to hope for  

Betty, Hope you Ok? Hope work is proving a bit of distraction.  Dont overdo it though.  When do you test? 
 

Katie, any news on your blood tests?  thanks for agreeing to talk to your friend about endo specialists, i put a post on the endo section here and have a few suggestions so thats good.  Have also booked to see Mr Trew on 1st March for a 2nd opinion on our 2nd opinion!  Mr M was always very non-interventionist when I discussed treatment of my endo so am just interested to know if anyone else at HH thinks differently.  My last surgery in 2003 did cause me to be in agony for the next 3 months so Mr M may have a bit of a point!! I do seem to be quite sensitive to surgery even when its supposed to be minimial access by laparascopy so want to be sure im doing the right thing by going down this route.  anyway keep you posted 

HH, good luck for 20th   think i will look up that Alice domar book ,sounds useful 

Jayne, work sounds hectic, hope its interesting and enjoyable too?! 

Zora, sent you a PM, hope to see you tomorro' 

Hope everyone else ok 
Take care 
sarah


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi Sarah,
Feeling a bit better definitely but it all seems unreal at the moment.  Think that it will seem more real post scan if everything okay......  Scan is on Tuesday 21st Feb...
Wonder how Reena got on today.......
How is everyone out there?
I feel like I shall have to go to Fertility Friends anonymous soon - addicted to this site!  Hello I'm Vicky and I'm an addict.  I seem to check in for a few minutes and before I know it an hour has gone by.
Much love to you all,
Vickyx


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Evening ladies

Reena - hope your scan went OK and you are done with down regging.

Vicky - good to have a scan date in the bag.  Do they do them in the mornings still?  I'm with you on the addict front - even sneaking quick looks at work even though open plan means I really shouldn't as people can always see what you are doing.

Sarah - I'd be interested in knowing what Mr Trew is like and his view on surgery. I was diagnosed with mild endo by UCH and their view was that surgery was indicated only for quite severe endo but that was quite a few years ago now given the length of this whole TTC lark and no doubt everything has moved on a lot. 

Zora - glad to see you have found a bit of distraction at work.  

I'm still symptom free unlike everyone on the 2ww board who seem to be having masses of symptoms of one sort or another.  DH keeps telling me I should assume it is positive until proven otherwise and that I felt nothing before the test when I was pregnant with DD either.  Its hard though. Work is quite quiet at the mo so I've been leaving early.  The test is early next week - being a bit coy about exactly which day as may have to be out of town and have to go a day early or late.  May even do an HPT after the weekend - never done that before during TX.

Hope everyone is well and that you have all had good days. 
Love
Betty x


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Morning everyone,
Betty I have to wait till 2.40 in the afternoon....... torture.  This wait feels so much longer than the 2ww.
A bit of news - a friend of mine who is having twins by DIVF tried to book in at Queen Charlottes and were told there were full NHS but she could always go privately which she can't afford.  It seems that the hospitals book up very early these days so worth booking in somewhere soon after a BFP. It seems horribly early to be doing this but I keep reminding myself that either it will be or it won't and that booking into a hospital is not going to tempt fate.  And the lovely Lorraine leaves on March 17th.... I'll really miss her.
love to you all,
Vicky x


----------



## Reena (Dec 13, 2005)

Dear ladies

Sorry didnt get a chance to sign on yesterday, bit of a mad day, have also come down with really bad flu, and didnt get home from work till 8pm so felt exhausted, so am at home today trying to rest and get rid of this awful cold. 

Well started stimms yesterday night, (10.30pm had first injection)! Went for a scan yesterday and then was told would also need a blood test. Had a call from the clinic at 11am asking about my husband's sperm sample so started to panic a little then had a call late afternoon to say was ready to start stimms!

Really nervous after last time and not responding well, keeping fingers and toes crossed and everything else!
would appreciate any recommendations!

Zora, so lovely to hear from you. i too found work a good distraction when i had to abandon my cycle last december.

BettyM - hope you manage to have a relaxing weekend and try and not think tooo much, harder said than i know. 

I know my husband thinks i am a FF addict too!

Vicky - good luck for next tues and your scan.

no doubt will long on later since at home and husband cant check!!!

love to you all reena


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Dear Reena,
Hooray you are starting stimms!!  I found acupuncture so useful - went to a guy who works a lot with women doing IVF and said that it if things weren't happening not to give up but to call and have treatment and it was possible to turn things around.... I had a VERY easy time of it drugs wise, side effects wise etc..... helped me anyway.
Congrats 
love Vicky x


----------



## Reena (Dec 13, 2005)

hi Vicky

Thanks for your message, yes it is a relief to be going onto the next stage, when the nurses asked which day of my cycle i was on i had completely lost count as i feel i have been on busserlin forever!

I am due to go for an acupuncture appointment next week, which will hopefully help

hope you are well, well off to top up the hot water and lemon to get rid of this flu!

love reena


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Hey ladies - its the weekend!

Vicky - I can't believe hospitals fill up so fast - it may be they have a limit on the no of twins they can deal with at any one time and if lots of people from the Wolfson go to Queen Charlotte's they might have a few more than the norm? 

Reena - congratulation on getting on to stimms.   I did the acupuncture thing too - once each week. Drank huge quantities of water. Ate loads of protein - milk, nuts, meat you name it - every meal. And hot water bottle on the tummy every night when lying on the sofa in front of the telly. It really helped me not be as bloated and uncomfortable as the previous cycle. Only downside were that the 4 big follies rather raced ahead of the others which may be why I only got 4 good eggs. 

Hey everyone else too.  I'm going crazy here but strangely quite relaxed as well. Cyclogest making me constipated which is uncomfy but thats it for symptoms except slightly bigger boobs - although thats probably the Cyclogest too!

Love 
Betty x


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Betty -  good point about the twins thing..... I'm getting a letter from my GP anyway Tuesday am and if the scan goes okay I'll take it in and register on the spot if poss.  When do you test Betty?  I've had fab boobs all the way through this treatment -  definitely a plus!  Fingers crossed for you.
vicky x


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Dear very UNpathetic Katie,
Firstly may I say I love your symbols on your previous post - haven't quite got the hang of them yet.  Very witty.
I send you a big hug and a big let yourself off the hook hug. I think it is very hard when any of us who have been trying for a long time hear about/meet whatever friends/people that are pregnant when it is something that we want so desperately.  I used to live in Fulham and it was so full of pregnant women, sometimes in pairs or even 3's (how dare they!) and there were times when I wanted to yell at them to go and hide and stop flaunting their damn bumps - luckily I managed to restrain myself.  Of course hearing your colleagues news is going to bring up stuff for you.  Of course you are going to have mixed feelings - very thrilled for them on one hand and upset for yourself on the other.  Of course.  That's normal.  Please give yourself a hug and acknowledge how incredibly brave you are being and how huge what you are going through is.  I really think its impossible for people who haven't experienced this to have any idea what its like  - how could they....... and you are gearing up to go around again.  Brave and honest woman. 
I send you much love,
Vicky x


----------



## Reena (Dec 13, 2005)

Hello ladies

Thanks for all the encouragement it really helps. Feeling better than yesterday, hope you are all having good saturdays. 

Katie, you are not pathetic at all, which one of us hasnt thought as you are thinking, hasnt felt how you are feeling. All of us handle this journey in different ways, i sometimes lay awake at night and wonder if i will ever have children, if my parents will have grandchildren. I lost my dear aunt to leukemia a year and a half ago and i  would have loved for her to have seen my kids but it wasnt to be.  You are very very brave and dont forget that. 

Sorry for rambling again.. must be the drugs!!

Betty, bigger boobs is a sign i'm sure! Hope you are relaxing

'speak tomorrow'

love reena


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Congrats on getting to stimms Reena, I was cheering youu on in the sidelines.

How are you coping Betty and Sal?

I hope the weekend was relaxing katie and you are feeling a bit better. I find the desperation, I call it anyway, comes in waves, do you?  one week/day I am fine and the next my feelings of desperation can be triggered by my own depressing thoughts or someone with a big baby bump etc. Hang in there. Are you going for it in March?

Vicky and Shamrock, you lucky girls.    Any morning sickness or other symptoms?

DH has 'man flu' after our trip to Edinburgh and has taken himself off to bed. Poor thing, men are such babies really. He seems to get a cold everytime we go to Scotland. im not sure if this bodes well for our move up there, Im wondering if it is psychological...!

I'm going form my mini pre-treatmnt appointment on Monday. I think it is just a refresher on injection technique and ensuring our paperwork is in order. I have a few questions with things I was worried about from the last time round so its a good chance to ask them face to face rather than over a helpline. 

Hope everyone else is well  
Helen


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Hi guys

Katie - you are so not pathetic. This journey is impossibly hard and if we didn't have times when we were really down and felt that the whole world was conspiring to point out to us at every turn how what we really want is happening to everyone else and not to us I don't think we would be human. IF puts real pressure on a relationship.  I know that DH and I should have started to think about children sooner particularly since we have been together so long (nearly 20 years now!!) and maybe it would not have been so hard when I was younger but I also know that as a couple it would have been more difficult back then. I hope that an evening with good friends helped cheer you. Here is a   from me too - your posts always give such comfort and positivity for us all I hope we succeed in giving you some back.

Helen - hope Edinburgh was fun despite the "flu" that came on your DH on is return! When do you plan to move to Scotland? Is that for work or just for a change? 

Reena - glad you are feeling better than you did. Its good to feel you are moving onwards isn't it.

Sal - I hope you are doing fine and thinking positive now you are back at home.

Vicky and Shamrock - hope you are both feeling good too and that early pregnancy tiredness hasn't hit with a vengeance.  

 to everyone else as well.

I am not doing so great.  I have no proof either way but I went to bed last night convinced that this cycle has not worked.  I woke up a few times from dreams that AF had arrived, that I was at the clinic having a review, that I was starting a new cycle, that I needed a new protocol etc etc.  Each time I raced to the bathroom in a panic to check it was not all over. All I want to do right now is to get to test day (Tuesday) without concrete proof that it has failed. I am trying to remain positive but it is hard.  Over on the 2ww board everyone seems to have symptoms, implantation bleeding - the works. I am feeling a little bit crampy but nothing else. I am holding to the fact that with DD I don't remember feeling anything till later on but I know that with my positive FET I definitely had sore boobs which went shortly before I lost that pregnancy. I don't have a super sensitive HPT in the house only a bog standard Predictor one which I have had so long it is reaching its sell by date so I don't want to use it just yet. Anyway - sorry to offload - its not over till its over I suppose. 

Betty xx


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Hello Everyone,

Betty - this wait is so hard isn't it... I had horrible dreams most of my 2ww and my boobs were more sensitive as soon as I started taking the buserlin so couldn't guage that either.  When I got pregnant naturally I had no implantation bleeding and this time I had a bit but if it had happened during a nighttime pee I wouldn't have noticed.  Good luck - will so be thinking of you  

I just found on DVD an episode of precious babies - a programme about IVF that I hadn't seen.  Sobbed all the way through it knowing what they were going through and also just so hoping for a sign of life on Tuesday.  I AM knackered but that could be emotional, bit nauseous ....and my eating habits are definitely changing - lunch today - organic baked beans, sweetcorn and saurkraut.  Yum.  But when I had my missed miscarriage I kept having morning sickness for one month after the baby had died but because it was still inside my body still thought it was pregnant so I am not trusting any symptom to mean anything at all.  Exhausting.  The afternoon spent with a hottie on my back, a fire and whatever is on telly I guess.  Nice.

Shramrock - how are you feeling?

Wishing us all many sleepless nights and revolting nappies and sore nipples.  Bring it on.



Love Vicky x


----------



## Reena (Dec 13, 2005)

Good evening all

Hope you have all had relaxing sundays, 
felt fluish again this morning with a slight temperature, which is not good, i seem to fall ill just as i start the puregon, really nervous that i wont respond again to the drugs like last time. Every so often, my stomach tightens to a knot and i need to calm myself down..

Betty and Vicky am thinking of you both, and sending you lots of positive vibes and loads of luck for Tuesday.     

Katie, hope the hangover has receeded! Good luck for wed. appointment
Helen, good luck with your appointment and the cheering on i am sure helped me!

well off to make dinner, here's wishing us all a great week ahead


love reena xx


----------



## sal P (Sep 18, 2005)

Bonjour Mon Amie's

Well back at the ranch and must say I can't wait to return to the UK!!! ... only 2 weeks to wait for the packers to come then home for good, our house in Nottingham is being decorated and carpeted as we type. Madam Fi-Fi is back with us and has the biggest butt you've ever seen (the cattery people spoil her somewhat!!!).... I'm feeling ok, usual 2WW symptoms and moods ...  

Katie... I'm very sorry but you can't just say 'tv person' and not tell us who!!!!!! .... come on spill the beans..... and by the way a good flirt is a brilliant tonic for all of us, makes us feel human again and not just a nutter who 'does ivf'!!!!.... enjoy girl (but also tell us who it was!)  

Betty ... try and keep it together till Tuesday ok, if not run round with your nightie in the air ...

Hi Vicky hope you've had no more crazy dreams, dream positive, dream in orange 

Hi to everyone else, have a good Monday...

Love Sal xxxx


----------



## sal P (Sep 18, 2005)

Just me again.... Day 7 of 2WW and have just been dancing round my bedroom to Hard-Fi 'Living for the weekend' at full blast...... out of puff but happy x


ohhhh also had a fruity dream about Robbie Williams last night..... don't know why I told you that but it's just come back to me  

Love
Sal
x


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi there,
Thinking of you tomorrow morning Betty - everything crossed for you.
Sal - Robbie Williams - a good choice may I say! Mmm.
Reena - how are feeling?  Still fluey or an improvement?
Katie - I'm with Sal - you tease who was it?!!!!!!!
Helen - hope your appointment went well and that you have some clarity and reassurance on the things that were worrying you...
Zora - thinking about you...........
And hello and how are you to everyone?  
With first scan day tomorrow the minutes are feeling like hours and I am even more  suffering from FFaddiction than usual.
By this time tomorrow I will know a bit more one way or the other.
Love to all,
Vicky x


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi Katie,
Hope the gig goes well tonight and that Pete manages to keep out of the local police station  - at least until the show is over.  Fingers crossed for your DH's band.  What an excellent idea to nick a scanner........  That has really brought a smile to my face.
Love to all,
Vicky x


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi 
Just a very quick one-  hope to do a longer post tomorrow 

  Betty, wishing you all the very best of luck for your test tomorrow 
    Vicky, hope your scan goes well 
Lots of good vibes to you both 
  

Sarah
x


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Hey girls!

Still here and still no sign of AF. Going to the loo endlessly to check.  Hoping I make it through the night and to the test at the hospital as I'd rather have the whole 2 ww thinking it could work. Thanks for all the vibes - I would have gone stark raving bonkers without you! 

Katie - wow! Famous people at dinner. DH supporting Babyshambles tonight. What a glam life you have! Here's hoping DH gets his recording contract tonight.

Vicky - best of luck tomorrow.  I know this wait is as nerve racking as the 2ww if not more so.

Sal - hope you aren't going mad with the wait.  Do you come back for a blood test or just do it there? Here are some sticky vibes -     . Is Madam Fi-Fi coming home with you - will she have to do 6 months quarantine?

Reena - here's to making those follies grow -    

Sarah, Helen, Zora -  

Love
Betty x


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Good luck Betty  

Did you decide if you were goign for it in March Katie? (I'm talking a cycle not handsome men who are crossign your path these days/nights!)

I had an interesting meeting with the nurse today. We are all set to go for it again at the end of March. She reassured me about day 21 timing and my extra pre-AF bleeding. I wanted to check my injection technique and it turns out we were given the wrong needles for our Nov cycle, and used the green 40mm intramuscular ones which I can remember crystal clear being demonstrated to us by another nurse on our pre-cycle check. We should have being using the short grey subcutaneous needles. So now I am thinking was this the reason I didn't respond to Buserelin? The injections were going in intramuscularly rather than subcutaneously and the nurse thinks the full amount wouldnt have be going into me as the needle length was so long. I am a little bit annoyed/upset about this as we have clearly been given the wrong needles and told the wrong thing. Would it have worked if it had been done properly? Who knows. There isn't much we can do about it now. At least I know I wasn't being a total wimp and an easy bleeder, the nurse was impressed with my indurance of twice daily stabbings with the huge needles.

Anyway, its interesting how much you get on an NHS cycle. If we don't get to EC they may convert to IUI and we still get another shot at ICSI. Its not considered a complete cycle until you go through all the stages. We would also get embryo freezing without charge. Sounds good to me.

Rock and roll katie!  
Looking forward to the gossip
Helen


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Dear Helen,
I was given some of those green needles and nearly threw up looking at the length and thickness of them......I don't know HOW you did it.  I feel sick just thinking of you using those  nasty horrible things.  Poor darling.  Next time you won't even feel the injections comparaatively I would imagine.... Poor you.
In awe,
Vicky x


----------



## Reena (Dec 13, 2005)

Dear ladies

What would i do without you all, thank you for all the follie vibes, i need them!!
Had blood test today, wow was it busy!  and told to come back on friday for scan, am worried that by this stage if i am not responding will be too late, anyways sorry to start by moaning

Vicky, sending you lots of positive thoughts and   for tomorrow, i imagine it must be nerve racking and exciting at the same time
Betty, also wishing you loads of       for tomorrow

Katie, still no hints re the mystery man, am intrigued!

anyways, early start tomorrow so off to get some shut eye

Good luck for tomorrow Betty and Vicky

have good tuesdays to all you other lovely ladies

love reena

ps was also given the green  needles and called to ask how i was supposed to use as didnt understand and was told that if i was shown with the grey needle to stick with this... it is bad that 2 different types of needles are even available..


----------



## sal P (Sep 18, 2005)

Helen and Vicky

Not sure if this is the same situation or what drugs you are taking but when I had my last 3 tx's I had to mix my drugs with a solution and that was what the green needle was used for, drawing up the solution .... I then put the small grey ones on my syringe for injection?

Katie ta for the PM, hope Pete turned up at the gig and Hubby's band rocked

Vicky... hope your ok and today goes well xxx

Chin up Reena, waiting is a killer isn't it

Sal
x


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Quick one.
Betty M-good lcuk today with testing
Vicky -hope all goes well with scan
Reena hope all is well
Hi to everyone else


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Thanks for the sympathy, all I can say is ouch! 
I think you are right Sal, the nurse yesterday mentioned the needle being used for mixing, but we were on the simplest regimen so there was no need for us to have them and obviously the other nurse using them for a demonstration on how to inject was just a mistake. 
We spent some time what if ing and if only last night, but there is nothing we can do about it now.

Good luck today girls  

Hope you are well Zora

Helen


----------



## Cheery (May 2, 2005)

Just popped by to say "Good Luck Ladies!!!" Let's hope this afternoon brings more Hammersmith celebrations!  

Cheery xx


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Hiya,

I just wanted to pop in and say GOOD LUCK to Betty today, I have everything crossed for you hun   

And Good Luck to Vicky, I hope your scan goes well, Thinking of you today

Loadsa love and great BIG HUGS

Wendy woo
xxxXxxx


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Ladies

DH has just called - I'cant believe it it is a  . My level is 278!!  

I have been in tears all morning as I was convinced it was a no as I had a tiny bit of spotting on my return from the hospital. DH was all upset as he had to leave for work at 12.30 before the call came in. 

I dont want to relax as I've been here before with my FET which ended way way too soon but I wanted to say how very much you have all helped me get through this cycle.  I really truly couldn't have done it without you.  I want all your dreams to come true as well.  

Lots of love
Betty x


----------



## Cheery (May 2, 2005)

WHOOOO HOOOOOO     

​  Congratulations, what fantastic news   

You just take it easy now and enjoy the ride!!!

Cheery xxx


----------



## longbaygirl (Aug 19, 2004)

Betty - just barged on here to see if you had posted - you have prob. not got round to the Ldn girls thread yet. Want to wish you many congratulations.

And it sounds like you have more than one in there!!!

Good luck

Joy


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

So nice to have some good news. well done Betty


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Thats such good news Betty. Well done you two


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Betty Congratulations hun I am thrilled for you.
What fantastic news, you must be on cloud 9        

I wish you a very happy healthy pregnancy, Enjoy it hun


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi there,
Well its a good day for Hammersmith    
Congratulations Betty - while I was waiting for my scan I kept thinking about you and wondering how you had got on this morning.  so happy for you and your DH.  Hooray.
I got to the hospital early  and it was Dr Merides who I like  - he seems like my lucky doctor - had my knickers off before he could speak so was relieved it was a dildocam - would've been embarassing!  And there was one sack with a tiny little blob with a beating heart inside it. OMG OMG OMG.  How happy  am I right now.
Like Betty the support from you all on this thread has been amazing and really transformed my experience  -  thank you sooooooo much.
We go back in a week for another scan when hopefully it will be big enough to measure and then if all okay discharge - from the hospital I mean.
Much love
Vicky x


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Vicky hun that is fab news, Its an amazing feeling isn't it!!

Enjoy it hun although if you are anything like me you won't relax in to it, I still panic that something is going to go wrong but I don't want to wish the time away.

Enjoy it hun.

Good luck for next week!! What day are you going back?


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Great news Betty and Vicky, really pleased for you both 
Sarah
x


----------



## sal P (Sep 18, 2005)

Wicked news Betty... well done girlie, no negative thoughts now (easier said than done i'm sure) great, great news.... 

Lovely that you saw your little bibby's heartbeat Vicky, how exciting is that!, it's really real now!!!!

Off to my old IVF Hospital on friday for the test.... have already made my 'if it's a BFN' list, which includes among other things..... learning to play the drums, writing a children's book, go to nightschool to learn upholstery and joining a band... i am *so* losing it...

Luv Sal
x


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Thank you all so much for the congratulations - it was lovely to see them when I got back this evening. 

Vicky - wow - to see the beating heart at this stage is really great.  Mr Merides called with my news too - he was having a good day. They seem to enjoy the successes as well. Do they not do a scan at 8 weeks as well - they used to when I had DD.

Sal - loads of     for Friday. Hope you are keeping positive - I found it unbearably difficult to do so but tried to commit at least 10 mins in bed in the morning and evening to positive visualisation - I felt an idiot but at least that was 20 mins positivity a day.

Katie - Hope Mr Lavery has good news for you tomorrow on when you can start. Glad the gig went well - what is your DH's band called? 

Reena - more vibes for Friday for you too    . If you are worried I'm sure they wouldn't mind you pulling forward the scan or getting an extra blood done. 

Helen - ouch! That must have hurt. It will be better this time round I'm sure. Might be worth filling in a comment card - they should at least label the drawers better - these needles for Buserilin - these for other drugs.

Zora, Woo, Cheery, Sarah - thank you all for your kind thoughts.

Love
Betty x


----------



## Reena (Dec 13, 2005)

Dear ladies

Had a meeting in Petersfield as soon as i got to work and on the way back to the office in the afternoon kept thinking of Vicky and Betty, saw a ray of sunshine and had a feeling it would be good news for you both, i cant imagine how you are feeling, on top of the world i imagine!!

     

It is such great news, also brings tears to my eyes! 

Betty, will call tomorrow and ask if possible to do bring forward or do another blood test. 

hope all you other ladies are well. 

love reena


----------



## Chadwick (May 12, 2005)

Betty, so happy for you...it's great to hear such good news...keeps me positive.

Vicky - glad scan went well - what a view it must have been - the heartbeat not you racing to get to the dildocam!! 

Reena, sending you lots of luck that follies are growing   Have you managed to get an earlier appointment?

Helen, it made me shiver reading your needle story - those needles are bloody huge.  Next time will be a breeze for you.  

Sal, Hope the 2ww isn't sending you too mad (Robbie Williams is such a good choice!! )  Not long to go now & sending you lots of luck  

Katie, good luck for tomorrow & hope you get some good news.  Great excuse for the flirting - I thought he was gay-will definitely use that one next time!!!  Have you divulged who your TV man was yet?  Hope DH has heard some good news re his band - they must be fairly well known to get such good gigs.

Shamrock, hope you are well and that you get a lovely piccie too later this week.

Zora, how you keeping hun?  Have you got a review appointment booked?

Sarah, how you doing?  Are you still seeing the counsellor?

I'm now into my 3rd week in new job and it's been flippin hard work.  Been there quite late which was not the plan as left last job due to long hours - think I just need to leave on time rather than fall into the trap again. DH going for interviews too as I think he wants a change after all the disappointment of last year - we are making a real effort to get out & about - but sadly it's not as glam as Katie's social life!!  Doesn't matter how hard I try though this whole IF is always at the back of my mind.  Problem is when you start a new job everyone asks if you have children - it's up there in the top 3 questions.  Mind your own bloody business probably wouldn't go down too well!!

Love & hugs to all the HH ladies

Jayne xx


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi everyone 
Finally got time for a longer post -

Katie, thanks so much for getting in touch with Sushi for me.  she sent a really helpful PM and gave me some  avenues to try,  so thanks again for that.  Sorry to hear that you were having a bit of a low time last week.  as the others have already said, we all go through this and you are a very brave and honest woman to confront this so please dont be hard on yourself. I have a good friend who had a baby last week.  I felt very guilty as didnt make it to her baby shower the week before and am not sure how I feel about visiting at the moment.  I know what you mean about it reminding us of our own failures....  its such a rollercaoster isnt it?
anyway,  Wishing you lots of luck with your appointment tomorrrow, hope that you get the answers to your questions and are ready to start a new cycle very soon.  keep us posted.  

Sal, lovely to hear from you, it must be nice to be back home with all your comforts.  Will be thinking of you on Friday and keeping everything crossed.  Lets hope todays's good news is catching!   

Reena, hope your scan goes well on Friday.  try not to worry if you can, Im sure that those follies are developing nicely   

Helen, am so sorry to hear about your injections.  You really should complain.  I know you just want to move on and have a fresh cycle ahead of you but really think HH should learn from this mistake and make sure they dont make others go through what you had to- sounds really painful.  Wishing you lots of luck for your next cycle    

Zora, how are you?  hope you managing Ok and work is continuing to be a bit of a distraction.  let me know if you want to meet again soon.  and anyone else that is free in west london on a friday?  

Jayne, good to hear from you, work sounds hectic, think you are wise to try to leave early! its so easy to get into bad habits.  Im doing a bit of that myself and ending up doing almost a full time job in part time hours! 

Here's Hoping, thanks for the advice on the Alice Domar book.  Ordered it through Amazon and arrived yesterday - looks like it will be really useful.  Already planning a new regime of daily relaxation exercises.  Thanks for the recommendation. 

Wendy, Cheery, good to hear from you both, hope you are both doing well 

Betty, Vicky, hope you both celebrating tonight! 


Hello to everyone else, hope you all ok.  

Im fine, still deliberating over further surgery options but going back to HH on 1st for a follow up.  Really annoyed as missed my counselling apppointment on Friday.  Stuck on A40 for 1 hour as they closed the road and so missed my slot.  infuriating!! Counsellor was very sympathetic but cant fit me in for another 2 weeks so thats a shame.  oh well, sure i will survive! 

Anyway, time to sign off. Ready for an early night 
take care 
sarah 
x


----------



## here&#039;s hoping (Jun 28, 2005)

Many congratulations to Betty!   That's fantastic news! xxx

And well done Vicky R as well! 

Will be back for more personals later.
LoL
HH xx


----------



## sal P (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi Chicks
Well she arrived right on time   , Madam Fi-Fi scratched my face and the car also broke down,  but at least it isn't raining.
talk soon 
Sally
x


----------



## Cheery (May 2, 2005)

Awhh Sal   I'm so sorry  

You take care and look after yourself and I hope the rain doesn't fall for you today  

Hugs and stuff,

Cheery x


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Oh Sal, 
I am so sorry  how terribly sad....... Really thinking of you and am reminded constantly of what courage it takes to embark on this huge and unknown journey.........
Big hug
Vicky x


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

So sorry to hear your news Sal. Rest up and look after yourself.
Helen


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Sal I am so sorry hun     take it easy and look after yourself.

Loadsa love and hugs
xXx


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Oh Sally - what can I say - I am so very sorry . It just takes it out of you. sending you lots of hugs and sympathy.
Love
Betty x


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

so sorry Sally,  
sent you a PM 

Sarah
x


----------



## loujane (Sep 22, 2005)

It's amazing how many posts there are to catch up on after only a few days!!!  Really pleased to hear Betty's good news as it gives us all hope -rest with your feet up!!

Am so sorry Sally xx

Jayne - I used to go in to school at 7.15 and leave again at six convinced that it meant I was 'working hard'.  It took a close colleague to point out I was spending a lot of that time drinking tea, chatting and generally phaffing (?) about.  So now I get in later and leave earlier and am much more productive while I'm there and have learnt that no guilt is a good thing!!!  It is really hard though when you start a new job, especially when 'THE' question crops up.  

Spent too much time on my own during half term which is always a dangerous thing as I have too much time to think.  Most of my closest friends have young toddlers and babies and I just wasn't in the mood.  Weak I know.  My DH asked me what was wrong on Friday but I said I couldn't talk about it - I had that feeling that if I started to cry I would never stop.  By Sunday it all got too much and had a big cry and a 'what if' session with my 101 worries about the future.  I felt much better but had sent my DH to the depths of despair about how anger he is about this whole thing and that he resents it taking over our lives and how it affects me.  He is ok now but sometimes we forget how it affects them too.

I feel ok about things most of the time then all of a sudden out of nowhere it becomes overwhelming for a couple of days, then I'll feel ok again.  Does this happen with most of you?  

Sending lots of love and luck to all you special ladies 

Lou xx


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Oh Katie, Im really sorry to hear that you have to go through all that red tape to get your NHS funding, it really seems so unfair.  I think the system really isnt geared up for the effect it has on us all.  I really feel for you.  
sorry you dont feel too well either, take it easy and keep warm  

Lou, I can relate to your post too.  It seems like so many swings and roundabouts in this game doesnt it - one day you think you are coping fine, the next everything seems terrible and you feel a failure.  Im just reading a book by Alice Domar that Here's Hoping recommended, which is all about dealing with the emotional side of infertility and treatments, Im finding it really helpful. its got lots of tips about dealing with friends and relatives that have babies etc.. as well as section on partners and how you can understand and support each other through IF.  

 to everyone else, hope you are all keeping warm on this cold Thursday 
Sarah 
x


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Dear Katie, Really sorry about your wait and also impressed that you got/are getting funding.....I see from your signature that you are 40 - how did you get funding? Look after yourself - these setbacks knock hard.  I don't think anyone can have the first clue in hell about how tough and how much energy is taken up by dealing with IF.
Big  hun,
love Vicky x


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Wow Katie,
I am really impressed at what you have achieved there..... good for you for fighting for  NHS funded cycles........ its so easy with all of this to go 'what if' and to blame ourselves for making 'wrong' choices or just 'not doing it right' whatever the hell that means.  Bizarrely the IVF for me has taught me to let myself off the hook some more.  I no longer succumb to some idiot telling me 'you just need to relax and forget about it' - now I just say  great I'm 42 tell me how to do that - ****ing idiots.  Finally getting that it is not my fault  or my husbands fault it just hasn't happened yet.  And I don't think I will really believe that it has happened or can happen  until/unless I hold my baby in my arms.
I am constantly in awe of what the people on this site have gone through and are going through right now.  It takes so much courage and resilience I am in awe...
Much love to you and good luck  
Vicky x


----------



## Shamrock63 (Jan 24, 2005)

Hi ladies
Just a quick update as I had a mare of a week    Out in the garden feeding the bunny last Saturday evening when I slipped on a wet step and came crashing down to the ground. Bunny flew out of my arms and luckily ran into the house!  I was really worried as I lost a little blood and took myself off to A+E.  I really bruised my hip and needless to say, they didn't want to x ray it because of the possibly pg.  So, I'm now limping  around with a very sore hip, gashed right arm  and had a bit of a pallava trying to get my legs into those lovely "leg holder thingies" at Hammersmith this am for the scan! 

Alls well and I'm now 5wks and 5days officially.  Needless to say, whats there is just like a rice grain and though there was no fetal pole (which I remember is what developes into the spine) evident, there was movement to indicate a heart beat.  I'm a bit worried but also remembering that this was the same when I was pg with dd in 2000 and all went on to be well then.  So, I go back again next Thursday for another scan and hopefully, then, I'll be discharged!

To top it all dh's boy toy car (a TVR) broke down on me on Tuesday morning after the school run and has now gone to some garage in Barnet for repairs 

Betty:  Delighted you've got a BFP
Zora:  How are you doing mate?  Any date for your clinic review? 
Vicky:  Your just a few days ahead of me, my scans on 2nd.  Good luck!

Hi to everyone else at Hammersmith  

Shamrock63


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

HOORAY for a heartbeat    - fantastic news.  There is an interesting post in the waiting for the first scan section - there is a lady on it who is also a midwife and she is fascinating about the first scan and timings etc.  Poor walking wounded you!! Sounds very scary your fall.  
Good luck,
love Vicky x


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Hello ladies

Shamrock - congratulations!! Here's to being discharged next week.

Katie - what a trial NHS funding has been for you but good on you for making a complaint and getting your due so many people don't and miss out. At least you have it and know that it is there for you in later in the summer if she cant find you a cancellation in the meantime. It is just so frustrating when you are thwarted by bureaucracy on top of everything else. You have lots of lovely frosties waiting for you so perhaps you could do an FET whilst you wait? Or would it be a fresh cycle in Kiev? Hopefully then you wont even need to wait for the NHS.... I have always been slightly wary of treatment abroad but I know nothing about it - do they do much better with us slightly older ladies? Dr Carty is very nice but I find it quite tough dealing with obviously pregnant women in an IF setting as I always feel it rubs it in rather. 

Sarah - only a week till your follow up - I hope they have some good ideas for you and can help with the options.  Sounds like that book has been really helpful. 

Reena - hows it going?

Sal - how are you doing? Hope you are resting up.

Lou - I know how it is to forget about DH - there was a bleak moment last year when my last cycle failed when DH found it hard to be with me. I was so wrapped up in my IF misery that it felt to him like I was upset with him and that I was unhappy with "us" but I didn't want or feel able to talk to him about it. I of course had no idea how he was feeling as I was internalising all my pain and just living day to day almost on auto pilot but we eventually talked and got through it although the talking itself was painful too. 

Jayne - its "work your proper hours day" tomorrow in case you needed an incentive to work less hard!  The TUC have calculated that when all the unpaid extra we work is taken into account it isn't until 24 Feb that we start earning for ourselves (well subject to our friends in the Revenue of course!). 

Helen - did you complain in the end about the nurse's injection mix up? Hopefully they will learn from the mistake. Are you still on to start at the end of the month?

Vicky - how are you doing?  I've been lurking over on the first scan thread but haven't joined in as frankly I'm finding the wait scary and with news of scans every day it is all quite stressing - I'm sure i will pluck up courage soon!

Hello everyone else too.

We had an eventful evening last night as DD fell at nursery and slammed straight into a doorframe giving herself a big gash on her forehead.  That meant an ambulance and an evening in UCH A&E.  She is a plucky little thing though and after the initial shock had no qualms about the endless drs, nurses etc but she is well used to them what with regular trips to the H/smith and my lupus appointments! They glued her cut together and steristripped it to avoid sedating her and doing stiches and she is right as rain now.

Love
Betty x


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Morning Betty,
Its a lovely bunch of women on the first scan thread......and there IS a lot of fear there too but also much reassurance and support.  One of the women is a midwife so when anyone panics about something specific she calmly explains what is going on in the body and why.  VERY helpful. Most of us on that thread have found the waiting for the scan fortnight feels much longer than the 2ww which felt like an age in itself.  How are you doing  in yourself - got over the shock of your DD's accident?
Katie - what pants about the timings for you.  Kiev sounds interesting... I spoke to someone the other day whose pal had gone abroad - Spain I think and donor eggs - and had been so impressed with the whole procedure.  Really sorry for your disappointing news......  for a cancellation.
Zora how are you getting on?
And Sal how are you - is Madame Fifi being more understanding now?
Shamrock - how are your war wounds?
Lou - how are you doing on the rollercoaster that is all this?
And how are all the fabulous HH team doing?  Amazing women   .
With love,
Vicky x


----------



## Reena (Dec 13, 2005)

Dear all 

sorry for late thread have had a manic couple of days at work, coming home late and feeling shattered, really wanted to post a quick note to say hello so my thoughts were with you all.

Sal, i am so sorry to hear your news, my thoughts are with you and your partner. Hope you are getting lots of love and support and similarly to other threads i had bleeding on my cycle 2 years ago but then had a weak positive pregnancy test, (which later became negative) so bear this in mind..

was in a panic yesterday as was so scared that they would tell me i wasnt responding again, if i think too much it all overwhelms me. 

i saw my acupuncturist on wed and he was surprised that they waited 9 days on puregon before doing the first scan. I rang the hospital and spoke to a doctor but they were unwilling to bring forward. 

so had my scan, i have follies she didnt say how many but they are growing slowly so looks like i will be on puregon for a little longer than the 12 days, i know this is better news than last time but feel scared and nervous and keep crying...

sorry to go on but i know you guys are the only ones who will understand not sure what i can do to make the follies grow, was singing to them in the car on way home, think am losing it!!


katie - sorry to hear the news re funding, the acupuncturist i visit, said alot of women were going to spain and having a good experience...

zora, how are you

Betty, Vicky and shamrock - hello to you guys and hi to everyone else

love reena


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Blimey Shamrock, talk about drama. Hope you are feelign a bit better

Reena, hang in there with positive thoughts. They are growing, hopefully will be lovely the next time they are on didlocam. My DH chanted positive motivational messages to my womb the last time. It takes all sorts I say!

Yikes Betty, how is your DD now? Last year my brother went through a phase of constantly rocking up to A&E with his kids after 2 broken arms, incidents of dropping them face down on the pavement and so on! All accidents I hasten to add!!

I think I know how you are feeling Katie. I was devestated when I was expecting to start in Jan and ended up having to wait until April. Thankfully the time has gone quickly with a mix of little trips away and some skiving off work. Keep busy is the best course of action I think. NHS funding is so inflexible. I was desperate to postpone my NHS cycle to July so we could fit our private one in for Jan, but absolutely no go. I am sure there would been a queue of couples keen to switch months with us. Are you dealing with the head of funding or the nice girl who is the administrator? I have to say the head of funding was not very pleasant to me when I was asking about the cycle timing and I came away from the conversation in tears.

I'm going to fill in a comments card about the needle fiasco but to be honest I just can't face making a formal complaint. I know I am probably letting people down, there were some quite strong reactions to this saga when I posted about it elsewhere, but I don't want anything, particularly bad feeling to get in the way of the next cycle. So I thought the comments card would be a non-confrontational way aruond it. Im really not one for confrontation. Interstingly I heard from another girl at HH who was given the wrong needles for her progesterone injections. She had the subcut ones instead of IM. SHe got a BFN. I'm not sure if she is going to do anything about that but I really felt for her.

Anyway, I now have DH's man flu so am at home today still in my dressing gown and surrounded by snotty hankys. Sylvester, our cat, loves having someone at home so I have a little shadow who follows me about and even waits for me outside the loo door!

Love to al HH girls
Helen


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Katie
I remember forcing our GP to do some tests on DH when we first found out about his iffy swimmers. The GP was so passive about the SA result it was unbelievable. I went in like a whirlwind demanding things. As far as I can remembr he had FBC, TFTs, LH, FSH (according to Mr Lavery this is the important one), prolactin, HIV, Hep A-C and karyotype later on. I was hoping there would be some sort of endocrine reason for it but no such luck.
Are they asking for anything unsual?

Snotty Helen


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Yikes, hamster egg penetration! Is that a regular test?

Helen


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Morning,
Katie and Helen - wishing your colds away.... hope you are both feeling a little better today.  And hoping those of you with eventful accident filled last weeks are feeling a little more normal.
Katie -  how does it work doing IVF in another country?  Do you basically move there for a month or however long it takes??
Reena - wishing your follies much expansion       and activity and you much rest.
Thinking of you all,
Love Vicky x


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello ladies

It has been a while since I posted, but I have been keeping a careful eye on everyones progress do congratulations to Reena for moving on and Betty for your positive.

Still not a massive amount to report here. Still waiting to get started which will be on thursday. Excited, but a bit apprehensive. I'm not worried about the jabs and scans and things, I'm a bit worried about the result if you know what I mean. Having said that, I have done my best to eat well, been going to Reflexology etc in an attempt tot get the best out of this cycle.

One thing I'd like some advice on: On my last fresh cycle I used Gonal-F for my FSH, but this time I have been prescibed Puregon. Does anyone know if there is a massive difference. Mr Trew wants me on a smaller dose this time because I nearly Hyper stimulated last time with 18 eggs!! Is puregon exactly the same as Gonal F but with a different name, or is it different entirely? I notice most of you ladies seem to use Puregon.

So as I said, just biding my time really. Any last tips for me before I get started?


----------



## Cheery (May 2, 2005)

hi Sho,

I was on Puregon for my 1st cycle and Gonal F for my second. There were no 'personal' differences (no difference in side effects etc., in my case anyway   ). The only difference there is is that one is a synthetic and the other is made from pure ingredients. 

Puregon is synthetic and, I suppose, therefore could be regarded as a stable compound. Gonal F is what I lovingly called my "Hamster Jabs!"    as it's 'live' ingredient was 'chinese hamster ovaries   

I reacted well on both and had numerous follies at EC. The result on 1st treatment was a BFN and this treatment was a lovely BFP  

Mr Trew is usually very spot on (although he does tend to be a little distant by my experience), but he knows his stuff and wouldn't have put you on one rather than the other without good reason.

Good luck honey, you'll be fine... sending you lots of    

Cheery x

Ps:  Hi to all you other ladies, my do you    !!!! I'm doing fine although bored out of my tiny mind now!  Time is ticking and my latest visit to the obs Prof suggests that he is hoping to get me to 36wks, which would be fab in mind of my complications... so here's looking at an April/Early May babba, all being well      

Hugs to all xx


----------



## Reena (Dec 13, 2005)

Dear all 

hope everyone is well. 

Sal- thinking of you

Interestingly and i am sure he wasnt joking but the acupunturist i have seen says puregon is natural (i am sure he mentioned something about coming from nuns!, although dont quote me as i had loads of needles in my body!! Sho, wishing you lots of luck for thurs, and i totally know what you mean re apprehensive, try and be positive - i am sure this helps 

am willing my follicles to grow for monday's scan, so thanks for your wishes Vicky!

well, going to have a chilled evening infront of tv watching captain correli's mandolin!

wishing everyone a chilled sunday


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

I had a conversation with a doctor I think at HH who said it used to be collected by tanker from Italian monasteries (maybe more nuns in Italy?) but now was manufactured.  I think I read somewhere that both drugs are exactly the same product - maybe on the bumf they give us in the navy blue folder.....
Enjoy Captain Correli,
love Vicky x


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Morning ladies

Reena - lots of    to make those follies grow.  Its great that they are doing their stuff this time round. A couple of extra days of Puregon could do the trick.

Helen - my DD is fine - she is thrilled with having a new story to tell random passers by about hitting her head and going in an ambulance! I think you are probably right about dealing with the injections thing. I saw someone on the other thread seemed to think you should go straight to legal action - I didn't comment over on that thread as didn't want to start a row but it seemed rather extreme and most likely to get the matter escalated up to the hospital's legal people rather than getting procedures changed which is far more likely to happen using your route (and I speak as a lawyer!). Hope your flu is better now.

Katie - all my DH has had is the swimmers test - I think they assume that if they are just about OK then there is no need to investigate further unless there is repeated failure to fertilise/turn into embryos. The only other thing we had was the post-coital test to see if they all died in my CM. I imagine the hamster egg test is to see if they can get through -but as you have had lots of lovely embryos I wouldn't have thought they really needed that would they? Sounds only marginally less mean to the hamster than the old pregnancy test which involved killing rabbits can you believe! Hope you have recovered from your cold too.

Sho - I was on Puregon too.  I must admit I never asked why! I know how you feel about being OK about injections, scans etc and terrified about the result - part of me found the routine of jabs and visits quite comforting as there was never much waiting between when you had to actually do the next thing but that last 2 weeks well I hope I never have to do that again. I second Katie on the water and protein - they were two of the things I did differently between my BFN in November and my BFP this time. Sending the best of luck for this cycle my dear!

Vicky - see I plucked up the courage to go to the waiting for 1st scan board! You are right FSH used to be collected from the urine of menopausal nuns  - some theory it was the purest because they had never been pregnant as never had sex.

Cheery - is it because of the hyperemisis that they think they will have to deliver early? Not long now then....36 weeks is, according to one of my doc friends, quite a good point when the balance between additional complications starts to weigh in favour of babba coming out rather than staying in so it will be a good point to get to.

 to everyone else too.

I am having one of my momentary panics that this wont work. Just need to get through the next 10 days to the scan and hopefully all will be well. I'm talking to my stomach endlessly exhorting the babies to hang on in there - I have decided to assume two until proven otherwise. Am hoping the fact I don't want to do anything except sleep is a good sign. Must go out and take advantage of the sunshine (and biting wind!). 

Love Betty xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

thanks for all your replies ladies!


Almamay:  I was able to avoid Hyperstimmulation last time by drinking lots of water, I was constantly on the loo!!! But they told me afterwards that I came very close to OHSS. I had 18 eggs and was in quite a bit of ovarian discomfort so God knows how you were feeling with 24!! Mind you I can feel ovulation so we know they are very sensitive.  Going along with Zita West who I have to say resembles a bit of a diet dictator much like that awful woman on You Are What You Eat, I have changed my diet drastically but will be stepping up the protein when the jabs start. 

Cheery: What you were saying about Mr Trew being distant, I've never found that. He made me laugh when I was there last. I was questioning him about embryo quality regarding failure to implant and was that down to my husbands sperm and he said "sperm are like  men, simple creatures with only one goal, eggs are like women very complex and need to be treated gently"    He really lightened the mood because I was at breaking point at the time. Thanks for the info about Puregon/Gonal F. Like you say he must know what he's doing, and to be honest I'm glad of the change, because the first cycle with Gonal F failed for no reason at all and so by changing something and now I feel more confident that it will work.

Do any of you have any particular feelings about exercise during treatment. I carried on as normal the first time and ot a negative and did absolutely nothing the second the second time and got nothing. I know Zita says you should avoid too much strenuous exercise but I interested in the opinions of people who are actually going through it

I hope it goes well tomorrow Reena. Good luck xx


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi Sho,
Exercise wise I was very slowed down from my normal 90miles an hour by the Buserelin so started to slow down then, slowed down more during stimming and became virtually stationery during the 2ww - to be honest I think that was emotional exhaustion.  I have never been very good at waiting   - I am interested in the dietary advice during the treatment as I read on the blurb about how lots of water helps hyperstimmulation but the protein info would be good to get on their blurb - didn't know about that at all and my diet got very carby during the whole process. 
Betty - delighted you have braved it to the waiting for 1st scan thread  Nice to have familiar names there!
Good luck to you all and Katie with selling your car too.
love
Vicky x


----------



## Chadwick (May 12, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Sal, am thinking about you - hope you are OK   

Reena,  hope those follies are growing - Mr Trew told me it's better to have a slower growth of the follies as it can improve egg quality - he's going to reduce my dosage next time and I went on for a couple of extra days on my last cycle.  Will be thinking about you tomorrow.

Katie, so sorry to hear about the delay in the cycle - they don't make it bloody easy do they - you would get better treatment and support from the NHS if you had an in-growing toe-nail.  Just out of interest, why Kiev?  Would you go back to Barcelona?  My DH didn't have many tests and his SA showed a v low count - he had the karotype and FSH.  Hope the mini looks fab and you sell it soon - the quicker you get that 2-seater the quicker you'll need four!

Shamrock, hope all the bumps and bruises are better and that the the scan on Thursday gets you discharged.

Betty, hope your DD has fully recovered and all is well with your mini-bump.

Helen, hope you are over your man-flu.

Sho, good luck for Thursday.  I was changed to Purgon for my last cycle (was on menopur before) and had a much better response follie wise.

Cheery, not long now - just enjoy the peace and quiet as it will be shattered soon!!

Zora, how you doing?

Had a very chilled-out weekend but got to do the ironing now!    It was lovely yesterday, cold but so sunny - popped down into Richmond and it was surprisingly mild by the river so had a little stroll with DH.  Am aiming to leave work on time from now on - don't want them to get used to free hours.  Got first months pay on Friday for a year so got very excited and started attacking the shops until DH reminded me of all the sensible things we need to buy like a new stairs carpet.....men really know how to spoil a lady's happiness!!!  

Love to all the HH girls.
Jayne xx


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Just been reading Jools Oliver's book -  0-9months - turns out she was a Hammersmith Hospital mum - Saw Mr Trew and there is a very funny section about Jamie delivering his sample to andrology and keeping his helmet on to try to remain anonymous and a lady yelling at the top of her voice whilst excitedly playing with his sample - ' Are you THE Jamie Oliver - the naked chef??' and calling to her colleagues to come and look!  Thought it might make our DHs feel a little easier about it  
love Vicky x


----------



## Reena (Dec 13, 2005)

Dear ladies

Couldnt sleep so decided to send this quick email,

Vicky your Jamie Oliver story made me laugh! 

Jayne, your note made me feel positive so thanks alot, i keep talking to them to encourage them to grow!

Hope all the other lovely ladies are doing well, Betty, hang on in there, not too many days till your scan.

well off to bed 

love reena


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Sorry I've not been around lately hope all are OK
Sal-sent you an IM.  
Reena good luck today      
Betty not long now to scan  
Cheery and Wendy our inspirations . How are you doing ?
Vicky and Shamrock has it sunk in yet ?
Katie sorry about your funding, It's great you've moved positively to plan B. Really hope it's your turn this time.
Sarah - good luck with your appointment on Wednesday
Jayne nice to hear from you.
HI to everyone else


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi Zora,
Lovely to see your name up 
wondering how you are doing.......
Love Vicky x


----------



## sal P (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Just wanted to say hello  , thanks Zora for the message made me pick myself up and write to you guys.

Life has been crazy since we returned, house just about ready for the packers so thats good, also had my bank card details stolen while we were in London so someone has been having a right good time with my account over 800 quid so far, everything is blocked now and my bank refund everything so alls well that ends well....   

looking forward to being close to family and friends again... only 11 days to go...

love sal
x


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Zora lovely to see your post, How are you doing hun?

I am well thank you for asking, Just back after a lovely suprise weekend away that hubby booked for my birthday.
Had a lovely relaxing time.

Had a midwives appointment last Thursday and had a bit of a panic when she couldn't find a heartbeat but she sent us straight up to the hospital and the Dr found a lovely loud clear one so all is well PHEW.

Hope that you are all ok 
sorry no personals toady I am still trying to catch up on what i missed over the weekend.

Loadsa love and hugs to you all
Wendy
xXx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello!!

Not much to report here, just the wait wait wait for me. Drugs are arriving tomorrow obviously at the most inconvenient time, so my friend will have to wait in for me, and apart from that we are all systems go ready for Thursday.

Vicky thanks for your reply. Regarding diet, Zita West is far too specific almost to the point of ridiculousness. Mr Trew said to me that a normal balanced diet is fine for me. (Someone who is relatively young and not over weight, although he must be blind to my cuddliness!!)  Anyway Zita says you should never consume chocolate, sugary drinks, processed food, salty snacks, coffee, tea, cola drinks anything fizzy and alchohol.  She says all of these counteract the beneficial effects of vital nutrients. See I told you it was ridiculous. I mean who can avoid chocolate when you are going through this much stress!

she says vit C helps with collagen which helps wound healing after retrieval and she says there is some evidence that it helps prevent miscarriage.

Zinc helps promote cell development ad wound healingand is vital for hormone production and implantation.

So for egg quality dhe says you have to eat plenty of protein: eggs, meat, fish beans lentils but she says aviod too uch dairy because that contains too many artificial hormones!!! (You can't win can you). Also have lots of fatty acids and up that once the stimulation has started.

For egg retrieval she says Vit C, zinc and arnica

For endrometrium eat foods that are rich in B1 and B6  the latter to help with the production of progesterone which in turn helps the development of the lining, also good intakes of iron and Q10 for improving blood flow.

then she says avoid strenuous exercise, drink lots of water and use a hot water bottle to aid healing.

Me personally I take some of what she says and leave others. I take B6 because I have had high prolactin in the past, vit c because it helps absorb iron, iron, folic acid and royal jelly. that's it. Judging by what Mr Trew says, a balanced diet is fine. He said I could carry on taking what I do, but I got the impression he thought it was just a placebo. Never the less I feel better for the iron and reflexology.

I hope that lot was useful Vicky....phew!!!


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Evening all.

Sho - I agree with taking the bearable bits of Zita and leaving the rest although I am not a chocolate person so had no problem cutting that out. I confess I still have one cup of coffee a day too.  I saw one  of the nutritionists at her clinic and it was quite useful particularly to get me over my sugar highs and lows which I used to get quite a lot.  I also took her vits and DHA supplement which whilst pricey at least got all the endless stuff she recommends - annoyingly its 3 a day though so useless to get for my DH who can barely remember to take one pill. On exercise - any excuse not to do any works for me!

Wendy - glad all went well at the hospital - you must have been frantic. Have you started to feel the baby move yet? 

Sal - what a nightmare to have someone steal from you. Bet you will be glad to be back soon.

Zora - nice to see you here.  

Reena - how did it go - well I hope.

Vicky - doubt anything would make my DH feel good about trips to andrology and "that room"! They could definitely do some work on the environment for the DHs - the last time he said there was some terrible mag in there called something like "Just legal" with only 18 year olds in it can you believe! 

Jayne - hope you managed to get a few nice things before you had to put the cash in the carpet fund!

Hi Katie, Helen, Cheery and everyone else too.

Nothing to report here except sore boobs again after a day without them. 
Love Betty x


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm with you on the exercise thing Betty. I'm in the Army and pretty much have to do it, but I absolutely hate so the TWW in particular has done me a few favours recently.

My hubby always complains about "that room". He especially complains when he had to do the walk through the waiting room in the Wolfson clinic carrying his pot and getting knowing looks from the men and giggles from the women. I do sympathise but I must admit I tell him, " try getting your jacksy out at 7 in the morning with a perfect stranger introducing a fallic instrument, then talk to me about embarrassment!!" End of rant!  

Seriously though, it would be better to have the rooms upstairs next to where the transfers are done I think, and in the andrology department, to have someone other than a just past puberty blonde dealing with your sperm.  

As for sensitivity I have had some really teary moments in hospitals. I have a 7 month pregnant doctor tell me the only way to conceive would be IVF before now. That felt great...


----------



## Reena (Dec 13, 2005)

Evening ladies

Really lovely to hear from you Zora, your follie wishes along with HH ladies wishes helped me i'm sure!

On friday was told i would probably be on puregon for some extra days as responding slowly and then this morning at my scan the doctor said the right ovary was doing well but my left ovary was very slow, the doctor hinted that they may look at EC this wed as originally planned but would probably hold out till friday to give my left ovary a chance. 3-30PM was called to say have the late night injection tonight! Was in a bit of a panic as hadnt taken the puregon injection as hubby normally does them, so managed to pluck up the courage to do it myself with hubby talking me through it from work. 

Not so sure re late night injection as hubby not back till late so may well go toVictor Bonay ward and ask if they will do for me.

nervous again about the next stage and getting through the next 2 days. 


Saw Sho's/Betty's threads re what to eat, it is so confusing - i was panicking last week that i wasnt drinking enough water, eating enough protein my DH is veggie and i worry i dont eat enough protein. I feel i go through so many ups and downs.like we all do i know

Sal- so sorry to hear about your purse being stolen, this happened to me a year ago and i had to cancel all my cards etc. Good luck with the packing.

Hope all other ladies are well, will write a longer note tomorrow as have asked if i can work from home.

love reena


----------



## Reena (Dec 13, 2005)

Hi ladies 

Me again, i wondered if any of you have been prescribed baby aspirin or heparin. i have been told to have aspirin after egg collection. Have been reading lots of conflicting advice and would appreciate any advise you can give


love reena

ps as you can see mind is racing into overdrive now


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Reena

I've been taking aspirin - It was precribed to me by Prof de Sweit the consultant obstetrician who looked after me in my first pregnancy.  I didn't take it in my first IVF but was told to start when I was booked in at UCH. The reason was that I have lupus (SLE itself not the anti-phospholipid syndrome/lupus anticoagulant) which puts me at risk of reduced blood flow to the placenta and higher risk of pre-eclampsia. I was a "high risk" pregnancy so had endless scans and dopplers on the blood low to the placenta to check all was ok. I then asked the Prof last summer what I should do in my subsequent cycles and he told me to take it from day after EC and to continue through any pregnancy so I am still taking it now.  I was happy to do that until I started seeing all the stuff on here about some research on risks for implantation/miscarriage.  I have asked a question about the research on the IVF and aspirin thread but got no response.  It looks like the research comes from Lesley Regan and Mr Rai at St Mary's miscarriage clinic as they are who everyone referred to who mentioned the risk. I asked Alon and Dr Merides and they said I should trust Prof  as he is an expert in pregnancies for people with auto immune conditions like lupus.  I was totally rattled though so didn't take my aspirin for a couple of days between 5 - 7 days after ET. Have been taking it since though.

Glad your follies are go go go !!!
Love Betty


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

My DH says he usually uses cubicle 1 as 2 is grottier. He has not seent that mag but will look out for it when he goes there shortly.  (I must emphasise that was a joke !)    

Helen


----------



## Reena (Dec 13, 2005)

Thanks alot Betty

Prof Reegan was the doctor who prescribed aspirin and heparin for me but only if i acheived a positive pregnancy test. I too read loads of info. regarding benefits/risks and wondered why i couldnt take aspirin from EC so spoke to Mr Lavery, his secretary came back to say i could take it from EC! So now not sure what to do!!

Speaking to my acupuncturist last week he said there was no harm in starting aspirin straight away but i think i will check with the doctor tomorrow and probably do as you have done and take after EC

Hope you are well and relaxing as much as possible


love reenax


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Reena wow you're almost there. Hope you were OK with your trigger injection and enjoying a stab-free day today. Don't worry about the protein too much after EC as that is for egg quality and that hard work is over by EC. I also drive myself mad with Colonel Zita but as you  say Betty best to take out the best bits otherwise insanity becomes a problem !! Just keep up the balanced diet,5 fruit/veg a day and plenty of water. Take it easy through ET and EC. I went to sliverscreen DVD shop and stocked up on DVDs  to watch  . 
Sho- I was told puregon and gonal -F are the same at my last review. Thursday is here soon. 
Helen - I understand your dilemna about the needle saga. Best is to get it behind you somehow . Putting in the 
comments card is a good idea. If it starts bothering you again maybe call the doctors line explain what happened and I'm sure they will give you an honest answer whether it would have made a diffrence or not and log your comments. I've found all the doctors brilliant and not at all patronising. If you're anything like me you will want some closure on it and  move on positively to your next treatment. Don't worry about comments on the board do what you think is best. Have you been to Rome yet or is that soon ? I was there last year and couldn't get enough of the great food and wine. Great place 
Betty don't panic  Easy for me to say !!
Hi to everyone else


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Morning Ladies,
Sho - thank you so much for your condensed comprehensible mini Zita nutrition guide.  That was really kind of you to type it all up for me. 
Reena - wow -  so EC tomorrow presumably -  how very nervewracking and exciting  - I was told that one of my ovaries was slower and then it all happened much sooner than I expected and having been told they were hoping to get 3 eggs they got a few more than that unexpectly.
I have my second scan today and possible discharge from the Wolfson I think - and I feel very anxious.  Worried that having seen a little pulsating heart last week that it won't be there this week...... Will update later in the day.
love to you all,
Vicky x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

New home this way --------> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,50065.0.html

pam xx


----------

